# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2017



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 13:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,

O senhor Agosto, começa bem fresco. A mínima foi curiosamente a mesma que o dia de ontem 17,2ºC.
A tarde encontra-se solarenga e o vento vai soprando fraco.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Ago 2017 às 14:39)

E começou agosto , começou bem fresco  .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

Boas!
Nestes últimos dias, estive a fazer voluntariado na zona de Figueiró dos Vinhos. Tive também oportunidade de ouvir o relato de uma senhora que por pouco não teve a sua casa consumida pelas chamas. É impossível ficar indiferente...já para não falar do estado lastimável da paisagem. A serra da Lousã, por exemplo, está irreconhecível. São quilómetros e quilómetros de área ardida...
Saí de lá de coração apertado mas também com a sensação de missão cumprida. 
(Perdoem-me o off-topic)
Já em Lisboa, o dia segue fresco e o céu encontra-se maioritariamente nublado por cirrus.
A partir de amanhã "abandonarei" este seguimento, pois passarei férias na Suíça.


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2017 às 20:29)

eu estive na Praia Fonte da Telha (a sul da Costa da Caparica), esteve um dia razoável para praia, com sol e algumas nuvens altas que pouco faziam diferença à intensidade do sol, algum vento sim, por vezes incomodava um pouco

entretanto pela Fajarda:

máxima: *28.1ºC*
minima: *14.1ºC*
actual: *22.7ºC*

quando cheguei havia algum fumo e cheirava ao "perfume" provavelmente do incêndio do Cartaxo, neste momento já não há nada, o incêndio também já se encontra em resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2017 às 20:43)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Agosto, segue fresco, e com vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (1 Ago 2017 às 22:52)

Por Telheiras dia de céu limpo, com vento moderado de NW.
Extremos do dia: 
28,1ºC
17.9ºC

Temperatura atual: 20,5ºC.


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2017 às 12:11)

Bom dia,

Hoje de manhã, tive de sair a correr e não verifiquei a mínima mas quando acordei registava 18,1ºC.
O dia vai seguindo por Entrecampos com céu limpo e mais quente do que ontem.

As próximas semanas do mês de Agosto avizinham-se tórridas, esperemos que não seja um massacre Meteorológico .


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

Mais uma mínima de *15ºC* aqui. Máxima perto dos *29ºC* na Amadora.

Céu maioritariamente limpo.


----------



## huguh (2 Ago 2017 às 17:51)

*Homem e criança morrem colhidos por aeronave em praia da Caparica*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...a-de-emergencia-em-praia-da-costa-da-caparica


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

Bela ventania que está agora, algumas avenidas em modo túnel de vento.

A ribeira de Carenque na fronteira entre a Amadora e Sintra tem um caudal razoável para a época do ano. Os patos agradecem e brincavam nesta mini-represa: (foto telemóvel)


----------



## criz0r (2 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

Boas,

Nortada de meter respeito por aqui, as persianas abanam por todo o lado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (2 Ago 2017 às 23:05)

Mais um dia de Verão por Lisboa. 
Extremos:
18,1ºC
28,9ºC

Neste momento 21,2ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2017 às 02:14)

máxima: *31.3ºC*
minima: *12.9ºC*
actual: *18.1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 10:07)

Bons dias,

Dia quente em Almada sinónimo de mínima tropical e assim foi. Atingi ontem a 10ª noite tropical com 20,3ºC.
A manhã acordou com muita nebulosidade, a Serra de Sintra não se conseguia simplesmente ver. O palácio da Pena e Convento da Peninha devem estar perante um brutal cenário Invernal.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2017 às 11:13)

Boas,
Sem grande coisa a relatar,as máximas amenas sucedem-se.
Já nem me lembro do ultimo dia realmente  quente por cá.
Nos próximos dias inicia-se um período de nortada forte, depois vem alguma lestada e as temperaturas vão subir.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2017 às 13:39)

Boas 

mínima 19,6ºC

Agora mais um dia quente já estão 30,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Ago 2017 às 14:18)

Não sei se têm notado o sol particularmente forte, mesmo não estando grandes temperaturas.
Tenho notado isso, deve estar relacionado com a radiação UV andar bem elevada.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2017 às 14:48)

Aqui sigo com 31,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 16:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei se têm notado o sol particularmente forte, mesmo não estando grandes temperaturas.
> Tenho notado isso, deve estar relacionado com a radiação UV andar bem elevada.



Sim, de manhã pelas 8h quando estou na paragem à espera do autocarro e o Sol incide directamente parece que até queima.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2017 às 17:05)

Rápida intensificação da Nortada, está bem mais agressivo que ontem o cenário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2017 às 18:11)

Dias quentes esperam-nos na capital nos próximos dias, hoje na Amadora rondou os *32ºC* de máxima e mínima quase tropical. 

Contudo, é sempre bom encontrar ruas e avenidas com bastante nortada para refrescar.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Ago 2017 às 22:03)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia está a ser, foi assim


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2017 às 22:28)

Noite segue tropical em Lisboa. Vento fraco. 24.6ºC.
Extremos do dia:
30,8ºC
20,6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

Hoje foi um dia já bem quente, acompanhado sempre por vento moderado.
As noite continuam muito frescas, e nos vales ainda se nota mais a diferença, diria que quando vou trabalhar as 6:15 no vale por onde passo, a temperatura deve rondar os 13 ou 14ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Ago 2017 às 23:37)

máxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *22.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 09:49)

Bons dias,

Mínima (mais uma) tropical de 22,0ºC.
Ontem, coloquei um novo RS para os meus 2 sensores da Auriol, a ver como se comportam com as máximas nos próximos dias.

A manhã segue tranquila e um pouco mais quente que ontem.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2017 às 11:14)

Mínima tropical mais uma, ficou nos 21,7ºC

Agora estão 28,2ºC mais um dia bem tórrido em perspectiva


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2017 às 11:56)

Boas!

Começámos o dia aqui em Leiria com neblina matinal, que começa agora a dissipar.

Temperaturas de 25/26ºC nas estações WU da cidade.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2017 às 14:07)

Aqui estão agora 32,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

Segundo a previsão, espero nortada bem forte em certos dias, principalmente Amanhã e para dia 8.
O Arpege ja modela  para dia 8 rajadas de 85 km/h para cá, o que equivale a 100 km/h nos sitios mais ventosos do concelho, uns com tareia de calor, outros com tareia de vento.


----------



## david 6 (4 Ago 2017 às 20:38)

maxima: *35.0ºC*
minima: *18.4ºC*
actual: *26.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2017 às 20:44)

Mínima de *15ºC* por aqui outra vez, já ando a desconfiar se o Auriol não está a trollar-me... apesar desta zona ser sempre fresca. 

Máxima de *33ºC *na Amadora, na ilha de calor da capital facilmente chegou aos *35ºC* em alguns locais sem vento. 

Aqui fica um exemplo comum em Lisboa, quem costuma passar na Praça do Império frequentemente no Verão sabe que não se escapa de uma molha (nortada) 


Com o calor que está acho que todos agradecem este chuveiro público


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2017 às 21:22)

Grande surpresa, vendaval por Alcabideche. No último post encontrava m em Cascais e por lá não estava nada do outro mundo.
Sigo então com forte nortada e 19,9 graus. Capacete gigante na serra, saindo alguns restos do capacete a grande velocidade em direção a sul. Sinais de trânsito , árvores e poste de iluminação do costume, tudo a balouçar com força.Rajadas certamente nos 70/75 km/h na boinha mesmo.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Ago 2017 às 22:01)

Chuvisco na Barosa.
T actual nos 21.7 graus c


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2017 às 22:55)

Neste momento caiem pingos minúsculos arrastados pela velocidade brutal do vento. A humidade do capacete da serra chegou até cá, tenho já os parapeitos da janela e vidros molhados, microclima incrível. 
19,1 graus
Forte nortada


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2017 às 00:30)

Mais impressionante ainda, é o facto de eu conseguir ver o mega capacete aqui da Cova da Piedade. 
Seguimos, com uma noite mista, quando o vento pára instala-se uma caloraça, quando a nortada sopra é um grande alívio! 23,0ºC actuais e máxima de *34,6ºC* .


----------



## Candy (5 Ago 2017 às 05:03)

[/IMG] Bom dia, boa noite...

Por Peniche estamos assim há horas!!! Talvez desde a hora de jantar!

Cheguei há pouco da urgência... gripalhada da molha da noite passada e da anterior... há vários dias que seguimos com nevoeiro cerrado durante a noite e manhã. Desde ontem piorou e esta noite engrossou ao ponto de fazer poças na rua.

Quem precisar de fresquinho venha pra cá! É semana da festa da cidade e tudo! Hehe...

Então... registoàs 4 da manhã, no centro de Peniche







Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

Boas mínima de 21 por agora 22.2


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 11:16)

Ontem a estação de referencia registou os seguintes valores de vento.
Velocidade máxima de vento: *40 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *74 km/h*
Venham outras rondas de vendaval, não há como fugir.
Este final de tarde pode muito bem bater os dois valores acima.

Entretanto já começaram as festas da Malveira da Serra, aquelas festividades com nortada violenta e tudo encasacado são imagem de marca, faço ideia logo por lá.

Desde o verão passado que o IPMA já emite avisos amarelos devido a nortada no verão, foi um bom passo, ainda assim há que limar as arestas nos valores previstos das rajadas...
As rajadas nas "terras altas" cota 150-200 mts  aqui do concelho,relativamente perto da faixa costeira, apresentam ventos muito mais violentos, falo em rajadas.


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2017 às 12:06)

Boa tarde,

É sempre a somar, 20,6 graus de mínima e actuais 24,4. Nortada a soprar moderada a forte por aqui.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 13:50)

Sigo com  apenas *20,6ºC *e forte nortada, com rajadas já violentas.

Ha momentos em Alcabideche.
Capacete valente na serra.
Vão ser vários dias com os cumes cobertos e consequente precipitação oculta.





Os bombeiros de Alcabideche hoje começaram cedo...


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2017 às 14:57)

Boas

Mais uma mínima tropical 21,1ºC

Agora céu limpo como todo o dia alias, estão 28,2ºC bem menos que ontem graças a deus e vento fraco, ainda não passou os 37km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

Vento a *47 km/h.*
Rajada de *76 km/h.*
Já bati os valores de ontem. lol

Vamos la ver se até 8/9 de Agosto,chego aos *90 km/h* na estação de referência.
Actual rajada máxima está nos *87 km/h,* dia 24 de Julho.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

Atualizando o valor da rajada máxima do dia: 80,5 km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acordou muito nublado, e a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros estava com um enorme capacete, até parecia que a chuva estava por perto, mas afinal era só falso alarme.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

Bela ventania, imagino o horror que se está nas praias...

Máxima tipicamente à Verao, 28°C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 19:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Atualizando o valor da rajada máxima do dia: 80,5 km/h



Nova actualização...rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
Os bombeiros tiveram outra ocorrência.

Dano/queda de fornecimento de rede elétrica (Alvide, Alcabideche)


Mais um dia com rajadas de 100 km/h 110km/h no concelho. Máquina de vento incrível. Isto sim é vento, no inverno faz cócegas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Ago 2017 às 21:13)

maxima: *30.4ºC*
minima:* 19.4ºC* (talvez seja batida antes das 00h)
actual: *21.7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2017 às 23:28)

Boas noites, 

Nortada de meter respeito por aqui, nem no passado Outono/Inverno tive rajadas deste calibre.

Hoje fui até à Caparica mas era impossível lá estar com tanto vento, era literalmente comer bolos de areia.

Aproveito para deixar umas fotos do miradouro dos Capuchos.















Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

Boas,

Neste momento nortada apenas moderada, um pequeno descanso!
Serra limpa, pois está vento de leste.
Segunda,Terça e Quarta regressa a tareia de vento.

Olhando para os valores de *rajada máxima *entre Cabo Raso(IPMA -cota 8 mts) vs Pai do Vento, Alcabideche (Estação Amadora de referência-cota 78 mts), ambas estações instaladas no concelho de Cascais. Não é novidade, o padrão é este, o interior do concelho tem ventos muito violentos.

1 de Agosto: Cabo Raso (*28 km/h*) Pai do Vento (*35 km/h*)
2 de Agosto: Cabo Raso (*46,8 km/h*) Pai do Vento (*56 km/h*)
3 de Agosto: Cabo Raso (*45,7 km/h*) Pai do Vento (*50 km/h*)
4 de Agosto: Cabo Raso (*58,3 km/h*) Pai do Vento (*72,4 km/h*)

5 de Agosto: Cabo Raso (*64,4 km/h*) Pai do Vento (*85,0 km/h*)
Claro que este parametro (rajada máxima) pode ser pouco para uma analise, mas tendo em conta que IPMA baseia-se nas rajadas no aviso que emite é na mesma interessante comparar. Em muitas localidades, como Alcabideche(120mts), Alcoitão (130Mts), Cabreiro (100 mts), Murches(110 mts), Zambujeiro(125 mts), Janes(140mts),Malveira da Serra (140-200mts), Figueira do Guincho (180mts), os valores vão ser bem mais superiores que os registados pela estação do Pai do vento, principalmente as ultimas 3 localidades.
Como vivo cá é mais facil ir conhecendo o padrão do vento ao pormenor, podia não conhecer, mas tenho me interessado por esta temática.
Isto para dizer se o IPMA tivesse outra estação instalada numa das localidades apontada acima, talvez percebesse melhor o que se passa por cá todos os verões, pois os dados de rajada apontados na estação do Cabo Raso são muito curtos, e não representam uma boa parte do concelho.

Desculpem o longo post. lol


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2017 às 19:08)

Extremos térmicos: 16,7ºC / 23,9ºC

Esta manhã subi à Peninha, e ainda apanhei vento bem forte, curiosamente estava muito mais vento a uma cota abaixo, no cabeço do Vento, cota 360 mts.
A dinamica daquele vento é por vezes um quebra-cabeças. 
Fiquei perplexo com o tamanho das poças de água próximo do parque de estacionamento da Peninha, incrível como a precipitação oculta por lá tem acumulado bem.
Cheguei a casa com alguma lama na bike, surreal.
Segundo consta, vão  abrir o covento da Peninha ao público, é bom que as pessoas sejam avisadas do clima extremo daquele local, pois embora existam locais como Castelo dos Mouros e Palacio da Pena, a Peninha é incomparavelmente mais extremo, pelo menos tem muito mais nevoeiro e vento.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2017 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo consta, vão abrir o covento da Peninha ao público, é bom que as pessoas sejam avisadas do clima extremo daquele local, pois embora existam locais como Castelo dos Mouros e Palacio da Pena, a Peninha é incomparavelmente mais extremo, pelo menos tem muito mais nevoeiro e vento.


Agora lembrei-me do que fiz o ano passado com uns familiares meus.  Nunca mais tento subir a serra desde Sintra ao Palácio da Pena num final de tarde, e a nossa grande sorte foi ter sido na onda de calor que também afetou o litoral em setembro, sempre apanhamos melhor tempo do que talvez num dia de nortada, mas mal o sol se pôs, começou a a arrefecer tão depressa e a ficar nevoeiro que até fiquei com medo de nos perdermos, a sorte é que apareceu o autocarro. É o que dá ir para locais desconhecidos pela primeira vez, sem tempo para nos aventurar e sem saber o clima daquela zona. Meia dúzia de alentejanos habituados só ao calor no verão, dá nisto.  Nesse dia, sai de Sintra com 18ºC e cheguei a Lisboa com 30ºC ao anoitecer, nunca mais me vou esquecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2017 às 22:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora lembrei-me do que fiz o ano passado com uns familiares meus.  Nunca mais tento subir a serra desde Sintra ao Palácio da Pena num final de tarde, e a nossa grande sorte foi ter sido na onda de calor que também afetou o litoral em setembro, sempre apanhamos melhor tempo do que talvez num dia de nortada, mas mal o sol se pôs, começou a a arrefecer tão depressa e a ficar nevoeiro que até fiquei com medo de nos perdermos, a sorte é que apareceu o autocarro. É o que dá ir para locais desconhecidos pela primeira vez, sem tempo para nos aventurar e sem saber o clima daquela zona. Meia dúzia de alentejanos habituados só ao calor no verão, dá nisto.  Nesse dia, sai de Sintra com 18ºC e cheguei a Lisboa com 30ºC ao anoitecer, nunca mais me vou esquecer.



Sim apesar de ser uma serra de pequenas dimensões, tem um micro-clima rico, facilmente ocorrem mudanças bruscas nomeadamente o aparecimento do nevoeiro,chuvisco e aceleração do vento. 
Já agora ficam duas fotos de hoje de manhã cedo próximo da Peninha.
Cota 420 mts.
15,0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (6 Ago 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Saí de Coimbra às 14h com 32ºC e chego à Cova Gala, na Figueira da Foz, por volta das 14h30, com o termómetro a marcar 20ºC. No alto da ponte Edgar Cardoso o sensor ainda marcava 28ºC, mas à medida que ia descendo em direcção à Cova, a temperatura baixou 8ºC.
Tarde com nortada em força.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

Boa noite, hoje pelas zonas de Coruche a máxima foi de 34,9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 00:24)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, sigo com noite amena. 20,8 atuais e céu limpo. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (7 Ago 2017 às 08:45)

Finalmente ontem consegui ter um dia de praia aqui no oeste. Estava-se muito bem na Foz do Arelho, com uma temperatura muito agradável. No sábado de manha entre as 7h-10h apanhei muita murrinha na estrada, mas era tanta que havia poças de agua por todo o lado.
Agora nas caldas sigo com 19ºC e ceu nublado para variar


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, inicio de manhã com algum nevoeiro até soube bem, agora o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade e está mais fresco.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 09:56)

Bons dias,

Mínima de 18,0ºC e humidade relativa perto dos 90% sendo que, tive usar os limpa pára-brisas para retirar a humidade do vidro.
A Serra de Sintra seguia com um capacete imponente, nos últimos tempos devem-se estar a registar valores razoáveis de precipitação oculta por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2017 às 11:23)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Mínima de 18,0ºC e humidade relativa perto dos 90% sendo que, tive usar os limpa pára-brisas para retirar a humidade do vidro.
> A Serra de Sintra seguia com um capacete imponente, nos últimos tempos devem-se estar a registar valores razoáveis de precipitação oculta por lá.




Sim tem sido "regas" importantes.
Offtopic: Espreita aqui este resumo de estudo da precipitação oculta nos cumes da ilha Madeira.
Por lá chegou a render 2,2 mm em media de acumulado diário. No ano inteiro rendeu 153 mm, brutal.
http://www3.uma.pt/sprada/documentos/academicos/8 congresso da agua.pdf


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 11:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim tem sido "regas" importantes.
> Offtopic: Espreita aqui este resumo de estudo da precipitação oculta nos cumes da ilha Madeira.
> Por lá chegou a render 2,2 mm em media de acumulado diário. No ano inteiro rendeu 153 mm, brutal.
> http://www3.uma.pt/sprada/documentos/academicos/8 congresso da agua.pdf



Impressionante, demonstra bem o poder orográfico da ilha da Madeira. Apesar de ser anual, 153mm é um valor igual ou superior ás normais Climatológicas mensais de algumas capitais de Distrito do Continente.
Este ultimo mês de Julho, raros foram os dias em que a Serra de Sintra não teve o habitual capacete e estou a ver que Agosto está a ir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2017 às 11:41)

Mais um dia de Verão a mostrar o que é viver num clima mediterrâneo com influência oceânica. Mínima rondou os 16ºC, temperatura ainda vai nos 21ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com bastante nebulosidade em Leiria que entretanto deu lugar ao Sol, com temperaturas amenas de 22/24ºC nas estações aqui da zona.

O tempo tem estado aborrecido nas ultimas semanas, para quando uma trovoadazita de Verão?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2017 às 17:12)

Nortada bem forte em Alcabideche.
Está à vontade o dobro da intensidade do que está em Cascais.
A estação do pai do Vento diz que o vento sopra a 13 km,/h, impressionante como uns 2,5 km a norte, aqui deve estar a soprar a  40 km/h. Volta e meia isto acontece, nortada agressiva super localizada.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2017 às 17:32)

MSantos disse:


> O tempo tem estado aborrecido nas ultimas semanas, para quando uma trovoadazita de Verão?


Aconselho-te a esperares, mas bem sentado para não te cansares


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2017 às 17:35)

Imagino o briol que está na praia...

Quem anda na linha de Sintra consegue notar bem a diferença climática entre a capital e os subúrbios, parece 8 ou 80. 

Em Lisboa não estava quase vento nenhum, na estação de Queluz é rajada atrás de rajada.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

Nortada muito agressiva por Entrecampos, os Choupos aqui perto do meu trabalho dobram-se constantemente. Claramente muito pior que nos últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2017 às 19:23)

Um video fresco, de nortada violenta feito pelas 17:45 no alto do Cabreiro, cota 110 mts, a escassos 1,5 kms de casa. Grande esforço para me aguentar em pé em cima da rocha nos picos mais fortes. O windchill tocou nos 13ºC, estando 20ºC dá para ter a noção do vendaval.
Que luta andar de bike com ventos fortissimos.
Apanhei certamente rajadas de 90/100 km/h.
Se hoje está assim faço ideia quarta-feira...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2017 às 20:55)

O pôr do sol de hoje está a ser brutal! Obrigado nortada


----------



## david 6 (7 Ago 2017 às 20:57)

máxima: *27.2ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *20.0ºC
*
bom pôr do sol


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2017 às 21:23)

Hoje o dia acordou muito nublado, e apesar de ainda se ter visto o sol durante a manhã, durante a tardeo céu permaneceu sempre nublado e muito fresco, o que foi óptimo para adiantar aqui uns trabalhos na agricultura.
O vento fraco a moderado continua a marcar presença.
Pelo menos aqui não é possível observar o eclipse lunar pois a noite segue encoberta, e a lua está bem escondida por detrás das nuvens.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2017 às 21:32)

Impressionante, fui agora à rua e vi ramos de árvores partidos, alguns toldos danificados e outros detritos espalhados pelas ruas. Já há muito tempo que não via uma situação destas de Nortada extrema aqui em Almada.

@jonas_87 mais um excelente registo. Como eu te invejo .


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2017 às 21:46)

Final do dia muito bonito (fotos tiradas com o telemóvel).

Antes das 20h45:












Depois das 20h45:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2017 às 21:58)

Boa noite, máxima de hoje 29,4ºC esteve fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante, fui agora à rua e vi ramos de árvores partidos, alguns toldos danificados e outros detritos espalhados pelas ruas. Já há muito tempo que não via uma situação destas de Nortada extrema aqui em Almada.
> 
> @jonas_87 mais um excelente registo. Como eu te invejo .



Obrigado, ver se quarta-feira volto a fazer novos registos,logo vejo onde os faço.
Inveja? Então, desta mini Peninha aqui ao lado? 

Isto da nortada agressiva é engraçado e tal, mas a temperatura da agua do mar não pára de cair, esta semana em Cascais vai tocar nos 15ºC!
_______

Bem, novo dia fresco, já começa a ser regra.
T.maxima: *21,0ºC*
T.actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2017 às 22:18)

MSantos disse:


> O tempo tem estado aborrecido nas ultimas semanas, para quando uma trovoadazita de Verão?


Venham para a Suíça que isto está um espectáculo.


----------



## remember (7 Ago 2017 às 23:48)

Dia Bastante desagradável devido ao vento e baixa de temperaturas... Realmente este ano, o calor foi todo para o interior e sul, o Algarve têm estado em grande... Notei isso quando estive por lá, a meio de julho, muito calor e a água um pouco mais fria que o normal...
Da avaliação que faço, normalmente quando isto acontece em Julho com muita nortada e temperaturas mais baixas do que o "normal" é sinal de "prolongamento" do Verão, mas pode ser que me engane.

29,2ºC de Máx e 17,9ºC actuais, mínima atingida durante a noite passada igual neste momento


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 00:33)

@jonas_87 podes ter a certeza, que se não tivesse de ir trabalhar na 4ªfeira o meu destino seria a Peninha. Raio das férias que só vêm para a semana .
Achas que existem condições para se ultrapassar a barreira dos 100km/h de rajada lá em cima neste dia?

Quanto à agua do mar, a melhor temperatura que apanhei este ano foi precisamente em... Abril . De resto tem estado bem geladinha.

A temperatura está neste momento em queda livre, 18,4ºC e uma acalmia significativa da Nortada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2017 às 01:49)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 podes ter a certeza, que se não tivesse de ir trabalhar na 4ªfeira o meu destino seria a Peninha. Raio das férias que só vêm para a semana .
> Achas que existem condições para se ultrapassar a barreira dos 100km/h de rajada lá em cima neste dia?
> 
> Quanto à agua do mar, a melhor temperatura que apanhei este ano foi precisamente em... Abril . De resto tem estado bem geladinha.
> ...


De facto na quarta será um bom dia para voar  Acho que ainda dou lá um saltinho.

Por aqui estão 16,1ºC neste momento, possivelmente vou ter a mínima mais baixa de Agosto hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 06:46)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 podes ter a certeza, que se não tivesse de ir trabalhar na 4ªfeira o meu destino seria a Peninha. Raio das férias que só vêm para a semana .
> Achas que existem condições para se ultrapassar a barreira dos 100km/h de rajada lá em cima neste dia?



Claro que sim, até bem abaixo da Peninha tipo cota  200 mts /250 mts em certos locais isso pode acontecer.Vai ser forte e feio. Até te digo mais, no sítio do vídeo de ontem os valores vão ser extremos, tem potencial para isso.
O IPMA já fez duas atualizações no presente aviso do Vento, começou com rajadas até 70 km/h , subiu para 75 km/h, subiu agora para os 80 km/h.
Aparentemente  amanhã será o dia do verão com mais nortada.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 10:29)

Bons dias,

Igualei hoje, a mínima mais baixa deste Verão de 17,2ºC.
Madrugada bem fria e os próximos 2 dias a história vai ser igual.



jonas_87 disse:


> Claro que sim, até bem abaixo da Peninha tipo cota  200 mts /250 mts em certos locais isso pode acontecer.Vai ser forte e feio. Até te digo mais, no sítio do vídeo de ontem os valores vão ser extremos, tem potencial para isso.
> O IPMA já fez duas atualizações no presente aviso do Vento, começou com rajadas até 70 km/h , subiu para 75 km/h, subiu agora para os 80 km/h.
> Aparentemente  amanhã será o dia do verão com mais nortada.



Deve ser brutal, se tiver tempo na 4ªfeira ainda dou um saltinho ao elevador panorâmico de Almada, que é dos locais mais ventosos do Concelho.
Entretanto a Nortada já vai soprando por vezes forte, para posteriormente atingir novo pico ao fim do dia.


----------



## Caneira (8 Ago 2017 às 10:45)

Boas,

Então hoje tive mínima de 14,9 ºC, sigo com 18,8 ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

Boa tarde, dia bem ventoso por estes lados, chegou aos 39km/h, a máxima foi de 29,4ºC, amanhã espera-se mais um dia de ventania.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Ago 2017 às 20:24)

Boas , neste últimos dias tem havido muita nortada , a partir de quinta feira vem a corrente de leste e bons dias de praia .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 20:49)

Nortada violenta e 16,5 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

Pena o IPMA ter tantas estações offline, Cabo da Roca sempre esquecida...

17,5ºC atuais


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2017 às 21:01)

Hoje foi mais um dia de nortada moderada, que só abranda com a chegada da noite.
De resto hoje esteve um pouco mais de calor do que ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 21:48)

Extremos térmicos: *15,5ºC* / *21,0ºC*

Nortada mantém-se violenta.
Amanhã a meio da manhã devo fazer uns registos de vento,logo vejo onde vou.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pena o IPMA ter tantas estações offline, Cabo da Roca sempre esquecida...
> 
> 17,5ºC atuais



Sinceramente acho ridículo a estação do Cabo da Roca não estar online como todas as outras.
Basicamente só sabemos alguns dados, nos boletins, como é o caso do  passado mês de Julho.
E mais, existe uma Davis, naquela torre com o radar ou lá o que é aquilo, a estação está a uns bons 25 metros do solo, faço ideia os registos.
O cabo da Roca tem mais rajada que o Cabo Raso  pela altitude, do que propriamente a influencia da aceleração do vento da vertente sul da serra, como acontece com o cabo Raso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Afinal o vento acalmou por pouco tempo, pois já retomou e desta vez ainda com mais força do que soprou durante esta tarde, oiço as árvores que tenho junto á casa,  a "dançarem" ao sabor do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 23:14)

wow que rajadas lá fora.
Ouvi uns estalos do meu RS.
Estão apenas *16,1ºC* e um vendaval medonho
Ai se eu tivesse uma estação instalada no telhado...


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2017 às 00:12)

máxima: *27.9ºC*
minima: *14.3ºC*
actual:* 16.4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 01:51)

Boas,

A nortada acalmou um pouco, mas de vez em quando ouvem-se algumas rajadas.

A noite segue fria com 17,8 graus a ver se bato a mínima deste Verão.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Boas,

Outra minima fria (*15,0ºC*), com agravante da nortada violenta onfire durante toda a madrugada, simplesmente não parou, abrandou um pouco, mas na ultima meia hora voltou a ficar bem forte.
Estou sem dados da estação de referência, pois a dita estação está offline ha cerca de 16 horas, sempre a perder sinal, enfim é aguardar.
Esteve tanto mas tanto vento de noite que muitas estações registaram acumulados fictícios.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia, 







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Ago 2017 às 11:37)

Boas , mais um dia ventoso e fresco , a partir dos próximos  dias vem a torradeira .


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2017 às 12:00)

Boas!

Dia fresco e ventoso também em Leiria. Por agora 21/22ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

Dia mais ventoso do Verão, mínima de *14,7ºC.*

Os choupos balançam com a nortada violenta, nem neste Inverno os vi tão agitados. Amanhã a temperatura máxima sobe 8ºC 

@jonas_87 quero ver esses registos!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

Dias bastante ventoso e fresco , máxima de 23,1 graus ,nos próximos dias vem a lestada e muito calor .


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 19:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @jonas_87 quero ver esses registos!



Os da estação do Pai do Vento?
A estação está offline ha 27 horas, talvez o dono esteja fora de casa durante os dias.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Ago 2017 às 21:38)

Boa noite, por estas bandas a máxima foi de 28,6ºC bem fresco, o vento foi igual a ontem 39ºC, agora está um intenso cheiro a fumo lá fora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:48)

Hoje o dia foi ameno, e com vento moderado a forte, que ainda persiste. 
O cheiro a fumo já está dentro de casa. 
Na página da PROCIV, já consta uma ocorrencia de uma queda de árvore no Cartaxo.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite, 

Desloquei-me à instantes, até ao elevador panorâmico da Boca do vento em Almada para fazer a medição do vento, com o anemómetro para smartphones da Vaavud.

Tenho a dizer, que vim de lá com alguma azia porque das duas uma ou não fiz a medição correcta ou então está avariado.
Sem qualquer dúvida e até mesmo a olho, a velocidade média do vento andava pelos 50 km/h e algumas rajadas pontuais devem ter tocado os 80km/h.
Ora e não é que o raio do aparelho sempre que o vento aumentava de intensidade, reduzia de imediato a velocidade de vento? Não sei se o facto de ser um anemómetro para o KiteSurf se interfere em alguma coisa, mas mais daqui a pouco já posto um pequeno vídeo que fiz da medição.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 21:53)

Apesar da flexibilidade brutal das árvores da zona, ao estarem habituadas a vendavais, não há milagres com tamanho vendaval...3 ocorrências dos bombeiros de Alcabideche do dia de hoje.

21:22 Queda de árvore - Alcabideche
17:05 Queda de árvore - Alcabideche
13:46 Queda de árvore - Malveira da Serra

Nortada violenta e 16,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

máxima: *26.6ºC*
minima: *14.4ºC*
actual: *19.5ºC*

via se fumo a passear dos incêndios...
amanhã devo voltar aos 30ºC's


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 22:49)

Rajadas bem violentas a embaterem nas janelas.
*15,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os da estação do Pai do Vento?
> A estação está offline ha 27 horas, talvez o dono esteja fora de casa durante os dias.



Pensava que tinhas feito um passeio com o teu anemómetro  Eu tentei medir aqui com a aplicação no telemóvel mas é um bocado inútil porque mal abro a janela virada a norte transforma a minha casa num túnel de vento e começa tudo a voar... 

Já estão *16,6ºC *mas o real feel é mais baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2017 às 23:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pensava que tinhas feito um passeio com o teu anemómetro  Eu tentei medir aqui com a aplicação no telemóvel mas é um bocado inútil porque mal abro a janela virada a norte transforma a minha casa num túnel de vento e começa tudo a voar...
> 
> Já estão *16,6ºC *mas o real feel é mais baixo.




Acabei por não ter oportunidade para fazer medições, acontece. Confesso que já enjoam estes vendavais.
A estação mantém se offline.bahh
Aplicação que uso da me mais jeito com menos vento, pois está limitada a 20 m/s, e  essa velocidade de rajada com estes vendavais são sempre superiores.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2017 às 23:51)

Boas,

Como prometido aqui está o vídeo da medição que fiz na Boca do Vento em Almada. Tenho de salientar mais uma vez, que não acho que seja um aparelho fiável porque à medida que o vento aumentava drasticamente de intensidade o aparelho bloqueava e reduzia a velocidade média. Tenho de experimentar mais uma vezes antes de o devolver.

Pena tenho eu, de já não se vender o anemómetro LaCrosse igual ao do @jonas_87 na Decatlhon, embora não faça o registo da rajada máxima.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Ago 2017 às 06:47)

Bom dia.
Que frio está aqui fora : o termómetro marca a mínima de 7.5


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 09:09)

Hoje o dia já vai ser quente comparado a ontem que foi muito fresco .


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2017 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 18,0ºC e continuação de Nortada forte por Entrecampos.
Aproveitar estes últimos períodos de vento forte, até o braseiro de Leste tomar conta das operações. Sou um Wind Fan Boy, mas começo a concordar que já é vento a mais


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 10:41)

O braseiro vem aí , espero uns 36/37 graus para os próximos dias .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2017 às 10:47)

Boas,

Estou com curiosidade que a estação de referência fique online, para saber os valores das rajadas máximas do dia 8,9 e 10. Assim que souber partilharei por cá.
Embora aqui seja mais agressivo, vai ser um excelente indicativo.
O valor da rajada máxima do verão passado foi a 2 de julho: *92 km/h.*
______

Lestada moderada a forte e *24,3ºC*.
Ontem a máxima foi de apenas *19,6ºC*!

Acredito que a nortada dos ultimos dois dias, na Peninha deve ter sido demoníaca devido ausência de capacete, pois penso que com nevoeiro não dá para ter ventos tao fortes como por exemplo céu limpo.

_________

Hoje regressaram as inversões, embora não tenha sido geral.
Seiça teve uma mínima de *6,2ºC*. 


Sempre interessante o vale de Colares(Sintra), com mínima horária de *8,8ºC*.
É porventura a estação no sitio mais abrigado possível, ou melhor, uma zona também com pouco vento, esteve practicamente toda a madrugada com vento a nulo, simplesmente 0 km/h, é obra!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 13:28)

Neste momento o vento se encontra ja de leste e temperatura a subir , neste momento 27.5 graus , dia bom para dar um mergulho na piscina .


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2017 às 14:33)

por aqui *31.2ºC* e o fumo do incêndio de Abrantes volta a aproximar se vindo de norte


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 14:53)

Neste momento tenho 29,3 graus , devo ir aos 30 a 32 graus .


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

*32.3ºC*, muito fumo a Norte


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2017 às 15:43)

Mínima mais baixa do Verão aqui, *13,4ºC 
*
Temperatura deve estar nos *30ºC* agora, grande diferença relativamente a ontem. 

@jonas_87 encontrei esta estação no windy do aeroporto de Cascais e tem bastantes rajadas acima dos 70 km/h, contudo só parece funcionar durante o dia (creio que funciona a painéis solares).


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Ago 2017 às 16:02)

Aqui estão 32,4ºC e muito fumo a norte.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 17:07)

A máxima foi de 30.8 graus , foi um dia quente , mas o pior e os próximos dias um braseiro .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 17:36)

Vejo muito fumo para norte neste momento já a descer 28,1 graus , o ambiente está quente lá fora .


----------



## AJJ (10 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

Isto são nuvens carregadas de chuva ou fumo de algum incendio ? Estou neste momento na cidade universitaria e é so nuvens cinzentas escuras a vir nesta direcção


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

AJJ disse:


> Isto são nuvens carregadas de chuva ou fumo de algum incendio ? Estou neste momento na cidade universitaria e é so nuvens cinzentas escuras a vir nesta direcção



Isto e fumo de incendios e é muito fumo .


----------



## AJJ (10 Ago 2017 às 17:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto e fumo de incendios e é muito fumo .



O ceu está a ficar completamente tapado 

Mas não sinto cheiro a queimado nem nada por isso é que estou na duvida


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 18:04)

AJJ disse:


> O ceu está a ficar completamente tapado
> 
> Mas não sinto cheiro a queimado nem nada por isso é que estou na duvida



Ceu completamente tapado por fumo , enfim ... cada vez é mais isto .


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2017 às 18:23)

28,3*C. Céu encoberto com fumo dos incêndios. Vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## meko60 (10 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

Fumo dos incêndios da região centro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2017 às 19:12)

Por aqui um final de dia também com muito fumo para NW


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

máxima: *32.7ºC*
minima:* 14.6ºC*
actual: *26.3ºC*

vai ser um pôr do sol castanho...


----------



## meko60 (10 Ago 2017 às 19:54)

Máxima: 31,3ºC
Mínima: 18,7ºC
Por agora sigo com 25,3ºC e 35% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2017 às 20:12)

pôr do sol.....







*25.1ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Ago 2017 às 20:38)

Tanto fumo para norte , próximos dias vai ser o braseiro e mais incendios .


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2017 às 21:34)

Não estava à espera de um pôr do sol com muita cor, mas como o fumo apareceu a NW deu direito a algo, infelizmente devido à desgraça que ocorre em Abrantes:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2017 às 21:51)

Boas,

Extremos de ontem: *15,0ºC* / *19,5ºC*
Extremos de hoje: *16,1ºC* / *26,6ºC
*
Subida signifiactiva na maxima, foram então 7ºC.
Hoje às 8:30 já estava a bater a máxima de ontem, lestada!

Como nesta terra o vento não se apaga de um momento para outro, sigo com lestada moderada a forte , com fortes rajadas.
T.actual: *20,3ºC
*
@guisilva5000  ainda sobre este episódio da nortada, existe a estação de Albarraque que registou uma rajada de 93 km/h às 9:30 da manhã de ontem.
Enfim, quando se tem uma péssima cobertura em termos de estações com anemometros, acontece isto, quase pesquisamos desperadamente por dados...
Em termos pessoais, se tivesse uma vizinhança normal... ja teria a estação instalada no meu telhado a partilhar dados espectaculares de vento...enfim é aguardar.


----------



## meteocaldas (11 Ago 2017 às 01:36)

Por aqui o céu esteve sempre azul, sem as nuvens cinzentas dos incêndios, mas o índice de qualidade do ar não engana:



O índice PM2.5 que mede o total de partículas poluentes no ar, com diâmetro inferior a 2,5µm e que são originadas por combustão (motores, fogos, vulcões, etc) atingiu hoje, o valor mais alto deste mês, precisamente quando o vento rodou mais para leste.

Este pico de poluição também foi registado pela *MeteoCercal *(http://www.meteocercal.info/wx_AirQualityIndex.php) conforme se pode ver neste gráfico, onde a linha amarela é a densidade de poeiras (em ug/m3) e a linha azul é o índice de qualidade do ar (que chegou a um valor ligeiramente superior a 100)




mais info:
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc
http://www.meteocaldas.com/hws


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 06:21)

Boas , Hoje vai ser um braseiro , portugal  já está todo seco enfim é cada vez mais isto ...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2017 às 08:03)

Boas,

Mínima tropical: 20,5 graus
Actual: 23,0 graus


Seiça registou mínima bem fria de 6,2 graus, podendo perfeitamente registar uma amplitude de 30 graus.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 08:06)

Miníma tropical : 20,1 graus 

E já vou com quase 23,4 graus , noto ainda algum fumo no ar .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2017 às 11:37)

Neste momento registo *29,3ºC.*
Parece mentira, mas já ha muito tempo(1 mês?)o que não tinha um registo destes...

Muita calor por cá, basta ver o registo da Ulgueira(cota 235 mts), segue nos *30,0ºC* e *31 HR %*.

Tudo isto resume-se numa palavra. Lestada.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 11:56)

Neste momento já tenho 29,4 graus , a humidade está muito baixa e a lestada está moderada , vem aí uma tarde prazerosa de calor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 13:02)

Neste momento já levo 31,1 graus , este tempo não está nada bom para incêndios .


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2017 às 13:53)

Boas,

O dia hoje está mesmo quente, estou no Parque das Nações e nem ao pé do Rio se está bem. Amanhã ainda vai ser pior . A Lestada não perdoa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 13:56)

Que lestada , neste momento tenho 32,5 graus , espero uns 35/36 graus para hoje . Esta lestada não desiste .


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Ago 2017 às 14:09)

Por aqui o vento já virou


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

Os últimos dias têm sido marcado pela elevada amplitude térmica. 

Hoje, depois de uma mínima de* 8,3ºC*, sigo com *31,7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

*36.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2017 às 16:25)

Boa tarde, algumas fotos sem grande qualidade mostrando o contraste da beleza do céu de dia 7, 2ªfeira, e de ontem dia 10, céu de tragédia.

*Dia 7*, 2ªfeira
No alto da Póvoa de Santa Iria, ao pôr-do-sol:



























*Dia 10, *5ªfeira
Na A1, entre Santa Iria e Sacavém






CRIL


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

Máxima de *35,6ºC*, a mais alta desde 19 de Junho. 

Mínima de 15,6ºC no auriol.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

Máxima tórrida de 35,8 graus , dia bastante quente agora o vento rodou para norte  ,  mas a temperatura ainda está alta , ainda tenho 33,2 graus .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2017 às 19:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça registou mínima bem fria de 6,2 graus, podendo perfeitamente registar uma amplitude de 30 graus.




Dito e feito.
Amplitude térmica de *30,2ºC*! Brutal!
A propria amplitude da humidade tambem fala por si, mostra logo que estamos a falar de um vale.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2017 às 20:00)

máxima: *36.9ºC*
minima: *10.3ºC*
actual: *31.3ºC*

amplitude de *26.6ºC *, Coruche deve ter tido amplitude maior, às 6h teve 9ºC (provavelmente minima foi abaixo disso, na casa dos 8ºC) e às 16h teve 36.5ºC (também provavelmente a maxima foi maior, provavelmente nos 37ºC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:34)

E depois de uma dia muito quente, agora a esta hora a noite segue já bem fresca, pode ser que seja uma boa ajuda para o combate aos incendios.


----------



## david 6 (11 Ago 2017 às 21:39)

ainda *27.1ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

Boa noite, dia bem quententinho, chegou aos 36,6ºC e neste momento estão 26,9ºC e muito cheiro a fumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2017 às 22:43)

Extremos térmicos: *20,5ºC* / *31,3ºC*
Dia realmente quente, relembro que na quarta-feira tive uma maxima de *19,5ºC*.

Neste momento lestada moderada a forte, com fortes rajadas.
T.actual: 23,7ºC


----------



## remember (11 Ago 2017 às 23:07)

Boas, 34,4ºC de máxima por aqui, a mínima ficou-se pelos 16,4ºC.
Pouca humidade estes dois dias, sigo com 25,9ºC e 23% de HR


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Ago 2017 às 07:30)

Boas, hoje vai estar ainda mais quente em relação à ontem espero uns 37 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2017 às 09:08)

Boas,

Muito calor, mais que ontem.
Sigo já nos 28 graus, após mínima de 18,6 graus.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Ago 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 23,4ºC e o cheiro a fumo continua, quando isto acaba?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2017 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
*33°C *em Setúbal com vento praticamente nulo. Muito fumo e também cinzas, que inferno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 12:28)

Parece que hoje está pior, já estão 34°C a esta hora


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:03)

*35.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:20)

Não há vento nenhum, alguém trouxe o Alentejo para aqui? *35 quase 36°C*, imagino que na estufa da capital a sensação de calor seja horrível.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 13:45)

*36.5ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

E já tenho 35.1 graus , se isto continuar assim a subir então vai ser mais que a previsão do ipma , espero uns valentes 38 graus para hoje .


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

*37.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 15:08)

Já se sente a nortada, apesar de ainda um pouco quente, como é costume ela aparecer sempre por volta desta hora e começar a baixar a temperatura no litoral. Já no interior, ainda há muitas horas de calor pela frente.

Máxima praticamente igual à de ontem, *35,6ºC *na Amadora. Em Belas deve ter sido o 3º dia mais quente do ano, chegou aos *35ºC *na netatmo.

Interessante a quantidade de inversões que têm ocorrido nos últimos dias, Colares chegou aos *8,8ºC* às 6h.


----------



## criz0r (12 Ago 2017 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,

Instalou-se o forno pela Margem Sul, sigo com 34,6 graus e vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (12 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

Boa tarde.
O meu vizinho criz0r segue mais quente do que eu  ,vou ainda nos 33,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante a quantidade de inversões que têm ocorrido nos últimos dias, Colares chegou aos *8,8ºC* às 6h.



Verdade, falando em particular no caso de Colares, já ha muito anos que tinha ouvido dizer que é uma zona com numero bem elevado de dias com geada, e que é um vale muito frio mesmo. Ainda ontem, registou uma minima de* 7,8ºC*, em pleno verão locais destes a escassos kms do mar a registarem minimas tão baixas, só mostra que são zonas com inversões bem fortes.
Aquele vale reune grandes condições para minimas gelidas.

Vale em orientação E-O
Vertente norte, zona sombria
Muita vegetação
Ausência de vento
Grande rede hidrográfica
Aquele desnível de mais de 400 mts desde o rio de Colares até ao topo da serra, não é brincadeira, muito ar frio gerado descarregado para o vale.
Curiosamente, a EMA do IPMA nem está na zona mais frio do vale.
__________________________________________________________________________

Seiça (Ourem) é mesmo incrível,ora vejamos.

Ontem: *36,4ºC* / *6,2ºC* (Amplitude *30,2ºC*)
Hoje: *37,9ºC* / *7,6ºC* (Amplitude *30,3ºC*)

Dois dias consecutivos com amplitudes térmicas de 30ºC,é algo muito raro por cá, pelo menos em todas as estações do IPMA ou amadoras é extremamente incomum. 

Aparentemente, hoje Alvega foi aos 30ºC de amplitude térmica.
_______________________________________________________________________________


Máxima valente por cá, subiu aos *33,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

máxima: *38.2ºC*
minima: *12.3ºC*
actual: *31.7ºC*


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2017 às 22:46)

Boas, máxima de 36,2ºC e mínima de 18ºC, sigo com 25,3ºC e 30% de HR


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Ago 2017 às 00:11)

Tive uma maxima de 36,1 graus , teve muito calor , em princípio amanhã continua o calor .


----------



## criz0r (13 Ago 2017 às 02:09)

Boas madrugadas,

A fornalha nocturna segue por aqui com 23,6 graus, mas está a descer bem porque há 30m atrás ainda contava com 25,3. 

Excelente dia de Praia ontem, a água claramente mais quente, arriscava nos 18 graus e vento fraco. 



Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2017 às 03:39)

Boa madrugada,

Está uma bela noite, embora lestada esteja moderada.
T.Actual: 23,7 graus


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Ago 2017 às 09:01)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontem foi de 38,6ºC, por agora estão 17,7ºC e continua o fumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

Ontem Alvega, quase batia nos 31ºC de amplitude térmica.
Impressionante aquele zona do vale do Tejo.
Extremos: *9,5ºC* / *40,3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (13 Ago 2017 às 11:51)

Bom dia,

Surpreendentemente, a temperatura acabou por descer aos 19,5 graus. Pensava mesmo que seria tropical.

Hoje promete ser mais um dia bem quente, de momento estão 26,7 e o vento inexistente.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

Para não estar a abrir um tópico coloco aqui. 

Estação que penso ser do SNIRH, corrijam-me se estiver errado, em Coimbra, junto à ponte de Santa Clara.







Foto de ontem, com o céu cheio de fumo.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2017 às 14:26)

Depois de ontem ser um dia infernal com 35,6ºC, hoje a historia está diferente graças ao  AC natural o SW.

Estão agora 23,9ºC com vento fraco de SW 
A mínima baixou até aos 17,3ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Ago 2017 às 16:29)

Pela Figueira da Foz muito vento. 

Pirocúmulo originado pelas incêndios na zona de Coimbra


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2017 às 22:01)

Dia fresco o SW a baralhar todos os modelos e previsões

Máxima de 26,2ºC

Agora estão 18,3ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

Dia quente, máxima de 31,1graus.
T.actual: 21,3 graus
Ao final da tarde o vento apareceu moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2017 às 23:30)

máxima: *37.7ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual: *20.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

Segundo dia seguido fresco!
Mínima de *16,9ºC*

Agora estão apenas *23,0ºC* com vento moderado de SW


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

*32.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2017 às 20:37)

minima: *13.6ºC*
maxima: *32.5ºC*
actual: *21.6ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2017 às 21:24)

Boas,
Hoje na Ericeira esteve assim:








________
Quando cheguei, o céu ainda estava tapado mas entretanto o nevoeiro ainda recuou. Notável intensificação da nortada ao longo do dia como é normal. O termómetro do carro não passou dos *25ºC*. Excelente para quem quer fugir ao calor!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2017 às 22:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje na Ericeira esteve assim:
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos!
Como eu gosto dessa zona, faixa costeira  mesmo bonita.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2017 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos!
> Como eu gosto dessa zona, faixa costeira  mesmo bonita.


Muito obrigado!
Verdade, zona mesmo muito bonita e tal como disse, ideal para quem quer fugir ao calor, como eu.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2017 às 00:40)

Boa noite!
Acabei de voltar da Suíça. No avião, passei mesmo ao lado de um Cb com relâmpagos bastante frequentes, penso que em Espanha. Filmei com a cãmara mas os vídeos ficaram com muito ruído...
Por Carnaxide, a noite segue amena.


----------



## david 6 (15 Ago 2017 às 20:15)

máxima: *31.9ºC*
minima: *16.2ºC*
actual: *24.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2017 às 08:50)

A serra está com uma nuvem com textura meio esquisita.
Ontem o fumo intenso, temi pelo pior vindo da serra.
Os dois concelhos,Cascais e Sintra têm feito um trabalho brutal de prevenção/vigilância na serra, não é a toa que são anos muitos anos seguidos tranquilos, que assim se mantenha.
Ando muito de bike pela serra, espero nunca me cruzar com nenhum incendiário (em flagrante), para bem dos dois. 





zoom no maximo sobre a Peninha.


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2017 às 12:03)

Boas!

De volta a Leiria depois de uns dias pelo Ribatejo! 

Aqui por Leiria temos uma manhã de Sol mas não amena com 24/25ºC.


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

máxima: *32.0ºC*
minima: *14.1ºC*
actual: *30.9ºC*

consigo ver de onde parte a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Mação para norte, tal é a dimensão... e desde a coluna para o lado leste está o horizonte cheio de fumo, este vento não ajuda em nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2017 às 21:14)

Estive hoje por Linhó e senti a verdadeira nortada!  Às 18h passei numa zona com grande corredor NW-SE e o meu casaco ia voando, vento sempre acima dos 40 km/h com certeza, nem um segundo de acalmia.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

Sim a nortada está forte, dificultou a volta da tarde. Os últimos cartuchos destes fortes ventos, não tarda Setembro está aí.

19,4 graus
Vento forte


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Ago 2017 às 23:01)

Boa noite, hoje a máxima foi de 33,7ºC  e sempre uma nuvem de fumo a pairar por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2017 às 09:49)

Muita nortada durante a madrugada.
Agora o vento está fraco, mas logo regressa o vendaval principalmente de noite. O arpege mete rajadas de 75 km/h para aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Ago 2017 às 13:03)

Contra todas  as previsões  estão aqui 29.1°C


----------



## fhff (17 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

22 graus,  por Colares e o nevoeiro já chegou,  aliás nas praias nem levantou. Banco de nevoeiro impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

*25,1ºC.*
Aí está o aumento da velocidade do vento.
Neste momento sopra de NE moderado a forte,  algumas rajadas já intensas.
Isto agora é sempre  a aumentar.

A previsão do Arome, para a próxima noite.
Curiosamente a mancha amarela aqui da zona está mais a sul/Sudeste do que é habitual, isto quer dizer que Cascais - Oeiras vai levar também com muito vento.

A estação de referencia mantem-se off, e já la vai 1 semana, espero ainda poder ter acesso aos dados da nortada violenta dos dias 8,9 e 10 de Agosto.


----------



## Candy (17 Ago 2017 às 16:53)

Boas!

Helloooooooooooooooo... anda tudo pelas prais né??? 

Pois fiquem a saber que em Peniche estamos assim...
Ah, tem som... A buzina do Cabo Carvoeiro!!! Bahhhhhhh...


Parece que encontramos o "Muro de Berlim" quando saimos da A8 e entramos no IP6"... antes de chegar a Peniche... Pimba! Murooooo!!!
Caneco pah!!!


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

máxima: *36.5ºC*
minima: *18.0ºC*
actual: *26.5ºC*

de novo fumo no horizonte


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

Boas ,
Só para partilhar que esta tarde bati recordes nas medições com anemoetro la Crosse, vento explosivo de 86,2km/h.
E não foi na Peninha(também lá andei). Só vem confirmar uma vez mais que em certos dias a vertente sul funciona como um acelerador inacreditável,e apesar da cota quase 500mts na Peninha, é bem possível ter mais vento,a metade dessa cota. Eram ventos sustentados de 60,70 km/h ,tocando nos 86,4 km/h apenas a cota 230m falo na pedra da Era. Nevoeiro, vento explosivo e morrinha. Fiz vários vídeos, tenho que partilhar por cá.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Ago 2017 às 22:41)

Boa noite,  hoje o dia foi bem quente, 37,1ºC, e mais uma vez neste momento um forte cheiro a fumo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2017 às 22:43)

17,6 graus e vento muito forte.
Isto é para aviso amarelo, mas à vontade...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Ago 2017 às 08:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas ,
> Só para partilhar que esta tarde bati recordes nas medições com anemoetro la Crosse, vento explosivo de 86,2km/h.
> E não foi na Peninha(também lá andei). Só vem confirmar uma vez mais que em certos dias a vertente sul funciona como um acelerador inacreditável,e apesar da cota quase 500mts na Peninha, é bem possível ter mais vento,a metade dessa cota. Eram ventos sustentados de 60,70 km/h ,tocando nos 86,4 km/h apenas a cota 230m falo na pedra da Era. Nevoeiro, vento explosivo e morrinha. Fiz vários vídeos, tenho que partilhar por cá.



Aqui vão os registos, infelizmente a morrinha que ia correndo embaciou um pouco a camera, não deu para filmar a medição, ainda assim aos 2/3 segundos ve-se os 81 km/h.Uma loucura, ontem este sitio meteu a Peninha no bolso. 

@criz0r  por isso é que as vezes digo, este vento desta serra é muito complexo, estava muito mais violento aqui do que na Peninha.

Cota 230 mts, na Pedra da Era.






Cota 170 mts, na Malveira da Serra.
Bem o barulho do vento nos fios da rede eléctrica era incrível...faço ideia o pandemónio que é para as pessoas que moram aqui.
É por estas e por outras que falo constantemente nesta terra, leva tanta porrada de vento, terá chegado aos 90 km/h/100 km/h, por lá.
Enfim, mais uma volta do meteociclolouco no reino do vento. 
Com o passar dos tempos começo a concordar com o que é dito nas placas informativas espalhadas pela serra , onde fala para as pessoas terem atenção as condições meteorológicas extremas.


----------



## david 6 (18 Ago 2017 às 17:46)

máxima: *33.8ºC*
minima: *15.6ºC*
actual: *31.7ºC*

mais do mesmo,fumo...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Ago 2017 às 18:44)

AQui a máxima foi de 35,1ºC ai amanhã já é bem mais.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Ago 2017 às 23:03)

Maxima de 27.2°C
Mínima de 15.4°C
Agora 18.1°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

Boa tarde, bem quente por aqui, 37,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Ago 2017 às 21:00)

máxima: *34.2ºC*
minima: *16.5ºC*
actual: *25.6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Ago 2017 às 21:41)

Maxima de 28.5°C
Mínima de 14.8°C
Agora 18.2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Ora boas noites,


Já se nota a lestada, do nada a temperatura subiu 2 graus.
Segue nos 23 graus.

Finalmente vamos ter uma acalmia no vento, tem sido massacrante por cá.
Ainda ontem, passei pela Malveira da Serra e estavam a reparar a rede eléctrica, um cabo estava literalmente pendurado em cima do jardim de uma casa,incrível a força do vento.
Enfim enquanto do lado de lá da Serra é só nevoeiro, cá é vendaval a montes.

Quanto amanhã estou um pouco reticente em termos de máxima bem elevada, pois vai entrar vento de SO,isto depois da lestada matinal, vamos ver.
Uma coisa é certa amanhã às 8 da manhã já vai estar bastante calor.
Dia perfeito na Praia mais ventosa do país, Guincho.
Fica a minha sugestão.


----------



## criz0r (20 Ago 2017 às 01:38)

Boa noite,

Após uma interrupção forçada das férias, devido à calamidade que se abateu no centro do País onde estive a semana passada, cá estou eu mais uma vez a reportar a partir de Almada.

Seguimos então com uma noite tropical e já a destilar ao sabor de uns quentinhos 24,8ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Ago 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia 
Mínima e actual de 12.1°C


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 08:54)

Mínima: 19,1 graus
Actual: 26,8 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2017 às 09:40)

Por aqui ainda são agora 9:30 e já está tanto calor que já mal se consegue trabalhar na agricultura.
Hoje aqui pelo Ribatejo vai ser um dia abrasador.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 09:45)

Subida rápida, a rondar já os 30 graus.
T.Actual: 29,7 graus


----------



## criz0r (20 Ago 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de 21,2 graus. Hoje estarei por Setúbal e o dia por aqui já segue muito quente, provavelmente já bem acima dos 30.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Ago 2017 às 14:25)

Atingida a maxima do ano de 39.2°C
Neste momento já em arrefecimento com 37.5°C


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:26)

*40ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:00)

Boas,

T.actual: *30,9ºC*

Estive a consultar a Davis da praia do Guincho e não é que registou a máxima por volta das 2:11 da madrugada, uns incríveis *29,6ºC*!
Maldita lestada.

De facto quando acordei achei estranho já ter 27,5ºC de maxima durante a madrugada, deve ter sido o mesmo pico de temperatura.

_______

Entretanto Seiça é aquela base, quase, quase amplitude térmica de 30ºC.
Extremos temperatura: *40,9ºC* / *11,2ºC*
Extremos humidade: 93% HR / 18% HR
________

Tridente agressivo na rede IPMA-15 UTC

Lousã(Aeródromo): *42,9ºC*
Alvega: *42,1ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *42,1ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

Boa tarde, a máxima por aqui foi de 40,9ºC, por agora estão 38,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Máxima de *34,1ºC*, ainda bem que o vento de SW apareceu, agora vento um bocado aleatório e fraco.

A mítica estação do Vale de Santarém chegou aos *45,2ºC *
Entrocamento: *44,8ºC*
Sardoal:* 42,6ºC
*
Estações no litoral norte a passarem dos 36ºC, incluindo *Aveiro*, isto sim é um entrada de calor


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 19:15)

Extremos: *19,1ºC* / *31,7ºC*

Incrível a subida da máxima na estação da Ulgueira,Sintra.
Ontem: *21,3ºC*
Hoje: *34,9ºC* (11:54!)

Para quem conhece a zona sabe que o normal é tempo humido e fresco por lá, terra colada à serra, com alguma altitude a estação está 234 mts.
Ainda no Sexta à tarde passei por lá ,estavam pouco mais de 20ºC  e algum nevoeiro, até vi ja alguns castanheiros carregados.
Conclusão, lestada letal!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

máxima: *40.0ºC*
minima: *14.3ºC*
actual: *33.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2017 às 20:44)

*30ºC* ainda


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:01)

Aqui vai descendo bem, maravilha.
T.actual: *21,3ºC*

Está vento nulo, uma raridade por esta terra.


----------



## criz0r (20 Ago 2017 às 21:31)

Boas,

A máxima acabou por nem ser nada de exuberante, 33,0 graus. Excelente dia de Praia na Fonte da Telha.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2017 às 21:47)

Por aqui hoije vai ser uma noite extremamente quente, dentro de casa parece um verdadeiro forno.
As formigas de asas, são aos montes na rua, e já vão entrando para dentro de casa, pois é impossivel estar sem as janelas abertas.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2017 às 01:10)

21.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2017 às 11:19)

Ontem registaram se máximas brutais.

Alvega : 43,7 graus
Lousã(Aeródromo): 43,6 graus
Valdonas,Tomar: 43,1 graus

Fomos a fornalha da Europa.


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2017 às 15:50)

*36.0ºC* e 40% humidade


----------



## david 6 (21 Ago 2017 às 20:13)

máxima: *36.0ºC*
minima: *19.4ºC*
actual: *30.6ºC*

não sei qual custou mais...ontem 40ºC mas seco, ou hoje 36ºC mas mais humido...


----------



## dASk (21 Ago 2017 às 20:33)

Grande neblina a entrar pela margem sul. Há muito que não a via chegar para estes lados. Está a ficar fresco e húmido. Vou abrir as janelas todas porque estou com *29º * em casa ainda...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2017 às 21:34)

Boas,
Estranha neblina que nada quis com a serra, fixou-se mais na faixa costeira Guia-Guincho.

Extremos: 19,6ºC / 27,3ºC
Este verão está bem fraquinho em termos de minimas tropicais, pelo menos por cá, não tenho a contagem, mas deve rondar as 6 no maximo.
No verão passado foi pelo menos o dobro.
_____________

É verdade, ontem Alvega lá conseguiu aquela proeza que practicamente mais nenhuma estação do IPMA consegue fazer, amplitude térmica de 30ºC. A que mais se aproxima é a de Valdonas, Tomar.
Extremos térmicos: *13,4ºC* / *43,7ºC*

Falando na EMAS do Distrito de Lisboa, interessantes os extremos de Dois Portos, Torres Vedras.
*13,6ºC* / *41,2ºC*
Apesar da estação estar uns bons metros acima da cota do Rio Sizandro, ainda consegue brutas amplitudes, inversão valente.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Ago 2017 às 22:02)

Boa noite, a máxima aqui foi de 36,4ºC o que com a humidade parecia estar 39ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2017 às 07:10)

Do belo nevoeiro pela manhã para refrescar, rapidamente a dissipar. Mínima deve ter rondado os 16°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Ago 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia, que bom que sabe este nevoeiro para refrescar as casas, a minima foi de 19,1ºC, agora estão 19,4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2017 às 10:46)

Boas!

Manhã de nevoeiro em Leiria! Chegaram a cair alguns chuviscos ligeiros às primeiras horas da manhã! 

Temperaturas de 17/19ºC nas estações da zona e céu ainda encoberto. Que fresquinho bom!


----------



## DaniFR (22 Ago 2017 às 12:11)

19,1°C

Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro, que a esta hora ainda encobre o sol.
Por aqui também caíram alguns chuviscos.


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2017 às 12:15)

DaniFR disse:


> 19,1°C
> 
> Manhã fresca e com nevoeiro, que a esta hora ainda encobre o sol.
> Por aqui também caíram alguns chuviscos.



Aqui o Sol já brilha e aquece bem. Estava um fresquinho tão bom... 

Temperaturas a subir com 23/24ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2017 às 15:33)

*34ºC*

aqui também até meio da manhã teve nevoeiro


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2017 às 16:08)

Boas

Mínima de 18,0ºC

Agora vento de SW e muito fresco e húmido!
Estão apenas 20,8ºC agora


----------



## david 6 (22 Ago 2017 às 20:16)

máxima: *35.7ºC*
minima: *19.3ºC*
actual: *26.2ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Ago 2017 às 20:43)

Maxima de 28.7°C
Mínima de 16.7°C
Actual de  18.7°C
Algumas nuvens tímidas a oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2017 às 21:37)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *16,8ºC* / *30,1ºC
*
Não esperava um máxima acima dos *27ºC*,fiquei surpreendido.
Por volta das 20:30 estavam *18,1ºC*, agora fui consultar o sensor e marca *21,6ºC*, entrou alguma lestada.

De manhã nevoeiro cerrado em Cascais, fica uma foto.
Tem sido excelente esta acalmia no vento.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Tal como ontem, hoje temos nevoeiro pela manhã, que não deverá tardar muito em levantar.

As estações do WU aqui da zona indicam valores de temperatura na ordem dos 18/19ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

Forte nortada e capacete na serra.
Incrível, ventania super localizada, quando saí do trabalho em Cascais nem mexia uma palha.


----------



## david 6 (24 Ago 2017 às 00:18)

máxima: *33.0ºC*
minima: *16.0ºC*
actual: *18.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2017 às 10:32)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã nublada em Leiria com temperaturas de 19/20ºC nas estações da aqui da zona.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

Boa tarde
Choveu durante a noite mas foi só para enganar a horta : 0.2 mm . Temos de continuar a regar...
Mínima de 17.7°C
Actual de 24.0°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Ago 2017 às 12:41)

Bom dia, finalmente mais fresco, estão 27,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, já há praticamente 68 dias que não cai nada de jeito por aqui.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Ago 2017 às 12:42)

Bom dia, finalmente mais fresco, estão 27,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, já há praticamente 68 dias que não cai nada de jeito por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Ago 2017 às 21:54)

Máxima de 25.7℃
Actual de 18.4℃


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Boas , Depois de ter estado ausente nas ultimas duas semanas , tou de volta , nos últimos dias temos tido dias bem quentes , deus queira que venha a chuva para estes incêndios serem extintos .


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2017 às 00:08)

máxima: *30.7ºC*
minima: *15.6ºC*
actual: *17.1ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Ago 2017 às 10:40)

Veremos o que nos reservam os dias 28 e 29 , a ver se temos algumas surpresas quanto a trovoadas e quanto a chuva .


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

Boa tarde

Ontem, *dia 24*, o poente visto do Templo da Poesia no Parque dos Poetas em Oeiras, revelava uma cortina de cirrostratos e um "capacete" na Serra de Sintra. Este último, apesar de muito frequente, tinha uma formação interessante com aspecto cumular pronunciado:

*19:15 utc*
















*19:16 utc*





cerca de 40 minutos antes o aspecto da Serra era este (zona da Cruz Alta):
*18:34 utc*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Ago 2017 às 18:18)

Boa tarde, estranhamente a máxima por aqui está as ser agora,33.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (25 Ago 2017 às 18:33)

máxima: *33.2ºC*
minima: *10.4ºC*
actual: *30.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Ontem, *dia 24*, o poente visto do Templo da Poesia no Parque dos Poetas em Oeiras, revelava uma cortina de cirrostratos e um "capacete" na Serra de Sintra. Este último, apesar de muito frequente, tinha uma formação interessante com aspecto cumular pronunciado:
> 
> ...



Boas fotos como sempre!
Este verão a serra tem tido bastante precipitação oculta, ainda apanhei a estrada da serra (junto á peninha) bem molhada uma serie de vezes.
Por acaso hoje tirei umas fotos da serra a partir da aldeia do Cabreiro,ao lado de casa. Ficam 3 fotos.






Lá em baixo, junto a ribeira do Pisão/Marmeleiros é então o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
Aquela zona da cancela que já falei aqui varias vezes, e cheguei a partilhar fotos de fortes geadas.
Tirei foto do topo do vale, como se vê, vale de pequenas dimensões, contudo apresenta inversões brutais.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Ago 2017 às 21:21)

Dia sem histórias. 
Mínima de 14.5°C
Maxima de 28.4°C
Actual de 18.2°C


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2017 às 21:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lá em baixo, junto a ribeira do Pisão/Marmeleiros é então o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
> Aquela zona da cancela que já falei aqui varias vezes, e cheguei a partilhar fotos de fortes geadas.
> Tirei foto do topo do vale, como se vê, vale de pequenas dimensões, contudo apresenta inversões brutais.



 este vale é idílico e de características únicas no concelho. Belas fotos!

Hoje o poente foi descolorido e notável pelas movimentações nas camadas altas, visíveis pelos volumosos cirrus. Aparentam indícios de instabilidade próxima.

Vista dos quadrantes oeste e noroeste do vale de Loures/Vialonga, desde o alto da Póvoa de Santa Iria:


----------



## criz0r (25 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Belíssimas fotos @StormRic e @jonas_87  , um cheirinho a Gerês tão perto da Capital.


----------



## jorgeanimal (26 Ago 2017 às 09:28)

Meia dúzia de pingos grossos aqui pela Lourinhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2017 às 16:11)

Depois ter estado algun calor até agora, neste momento parece-me que o tempo está a mudar, o céu segue agora encoberto, e regressou o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Ago 2017 às 18:52)

Boas , Mais um dia sem grande história e um pouco quente , espero ansiosamente pela a instabilidade da próxima segunda feira , espero ter surpresas ou vai ser um grande fiasco .


----------



## Geopower (26 Ago 2017 às 18:56)

Excelente tarde pela Costa Oeste - Santa Cruz.  Vento fraco de oeste. Neste momento algumas nuvens altas. 20*C.


----------



## david 6 (26 Ago 2017 às 20:11)

máxima: *34.7ºC *(mais do que esperava)
minima: *16.8ºC*
actual: *26.1ºC*

hoje já se notou alguma diferença, mais nebulosidade e um pouco mais de humidade, aqui no nosso seguimento não acredito muito amanhã, só se for ali para o pessoal da zona de Coimbra, a partir de segunda se Deus quiser é que vamos ter ação finalmente


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2017 às 02:30)

Altocumulus Castellanus ao poente de ontem, visto de Montes Claros, Lisboa.


----------



## Luis Filipe (27 Ago 2017 às 08:26)

Poente visto ontem desde a Praia da Consolação Peniche.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Ago 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia, a minima foi de 15,6ºC, por agora está algum nevoeiro, mas hoje vai ser mais um dia de sol por estas bandas, precipitação mesmo só amanhã.


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Ago 2017 às 12:02)

Bom dia.
Temp. minima de 13.4ºC
Temp. Actual de 24.2ºC e ceu nublado.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Ago 2017 às 12:08)

Olá,
Nos últimos dois dias chegou o Verão à Ericeira. Finalmente uma ida à praia sem corta-vento e blusão de ganga e ténis esquecidos na bagageira. O pôr-do-sol fantastico via-se por entre uns farrapitos de nuvens muito parecidas com as que o Stormric publicou - presumo que também se chamassem altocumulus castellanos (hihihi)  O mar desceu e ontem esteve _glass_ mas hoje deu um toque. A noite foi super húmida e estava nevoeiro lá pelas 7h30m quando olhei para o mar mas depois a névoa dissipou e ficou belíssimo. Agora vejo que avança uma mancha nebulosa densa. Acho que já não vai haver sol para a tarde. Não sei publicar fotos com este  pequeno tablet mas tenho pena porque acho que apesar de ser Agosto já entraram as cores de Setembro.


----------



## Geopower (27 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

Excelente dia de praia pela Costa Oeste - Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.
Vista para NW das células no Atlântico.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Ago 2017 às 14:07)

Aquelas células com trovoada , poderão vir a atingir Lisboa olhando as imagens de satélite , esperemos que sim .


----------



## DRC (27 Ago 2017 às 14:11)

Caem umas pingas grossas na Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas é de pouca dura.


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2017 às 14:59)

escuro a W, aguaceiro na zona da Azambuja


----------



## rbsmr (27 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

Células a formarem-se ao largo (Praia da Areia Branca - Lourinhã)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2017 às 16:41)

Por aqui esta tarde segue com vento moderado e já se observam algumas nuvens escuras no céu.


----------



## Aspvl (27 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

De facto é impressionante como as células em Espanha ganham uma pujança completamente diferente! Ainda há pouco se desenvolvia uma pequenina célula no interior centro, mas dissipou-se em muito pouco tempo... O mesmo no mar, onde o CAPE e o LI são elevados...
O que poderá ser? 

Por São Pedro de Moel o dia começou com algum nevoeiro que tem persistido (embora não muito denso). Aguardemos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2017 às 18:17)

Dia começou com *17ºC*, subiu até aos típicos* 27/28ºC* de Agosto. Vento fraco, maioria de SW, isto de ter uma baixa pressão mesmo à porta é uma relíquia!

Pressão baixou dos *1012 hPa* ontem e durante a madrugada, sendo a pressão mais baixa do Verão até agora. 

Com a temperatura do mar a recuperar lentamente da porrada que levou da nortada, podem-se fazer bons dias de praia. Dei um salto à Ericeira e às vezes nem havia vento, deixo aqui o panorama:


----------



## david 6 (27 Ago 2017 às 20:18)

máxima: *30.5ºC*
minima: *15.3ºC*
actual: *23.3ºC*

amanhã é que é se Deus quiser


----------



## Teya (28 Ago 2017 às 02:19)

E começou a chover por aqui! 

Edit: já deve estar a chover há alguns minutos, porque está tudo molhado lá fora, eu é que só reparei agora!


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 02:43)

Teya disse:


> E começou a chover por aqui!
> 
> Edit: já deve estar a chover há alguns minutos, porque está tudo molhado lá fora, eu é que só reparei agora!



na zona do Parque das Nações/Sacavém deve estar a chover razoavelmente bem


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 03:13)

Teya disse:


> E começou a chover por aqui!
> 
> Edit: já deve estar a chover há alguns minutos, porque está tudo molhado lá fora, eu é que só reparei agora!



E chove com intensidade forte na Póvoa de Santa Iria, a água já inunda as ruas na zona alta da urbanização de Casal da Serra!


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 03:24)

Intensidade diminuiu agora, chove há pelo menos 20 minutos. A água ainda escorre abundante pelas bermas.

Vento nulo à superfície mas a base das nuvens desloca-se de ESE. Não se observa actividade eléctrica por enquanto.

A célula principal está a sueste daqui, sobre o estuário do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 03:42)

O pico de intensidade ocorreu entre as 3h05 e 3h15, cerca das 02:10 utc e correspondeu a um eco amarelo secundário:


----------



## Zulo (28 Ago 2017 às 03:45)

Poucos kms ao lado, na Amadora, nem nuvens tenho por cima...


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 04:13)

Ontem, dia 27, à hora da culminação do sol, o céu apresentava-se com _cumulus mediocris_ tendendo para _congestus; _azul forte e luminoso em 6/8.

*12:25 utc* vista para NW sobre o vale de Vialonga, zona alta de Póvoa de Santa Iria










*12:35 utc* aeroporto, vista para norte:





12:45 utc CRIL, Benfica, vista para NE:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia, por aqui neste momento estão 20,3ºC e céu nublado com abertas, a ver se é hoje que chove qualquer coisa, pois isto está péssimo, as barragens aqui á volta estão muito em baixo, se continuar assim sem precipitação não sei não.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 10:06)

Como sempre o escudo lisboeta desfaz qualquer célula de trovoada que se aproxime como aconteceu ontem , a espanha fica sempre com o melhor , e com jeitinho não tenho nenhum aguaceiro hoje bahh é sempre assim cum caneco pah !


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

Ontem durante a viagem que fiz até ao centro do País, não registei nada de especial apenas formações muito interessantes lá para os lados da fronteira perto de Marvão. 
Hoje ao atravessar a ponte, o nevoeiro subia as encostas da margem sul criando um efeito fantástico para quem conseguia observar. A serra de Sintra estava desaparecida por entre o capacete .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 10:11)

Eco amarelo a notre daqui, bom sinal.


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 10:26)

por aqui já caiu o 1º aguaceiro do dia  não dei foi por ele porque deve ter sido fraco, quando levantei já o chão estava molhado mas a começar a secar, veremos o que nos reserva o dia 

21ºC 93% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2017 às 10:35)

Céu a norte/Nordeste.





Entretanto, cai um aguaceiro fraco aqui perto.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2017 às 10:40)

Parece que hoje podemos ter um dia interessante, vamos ver.
Celulas a nascerem na zona oeste.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 10:50)

A Norte e Leste está assim,


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:00)

Curioso que as celulas são bastante estacionarias, talvez assim possam render uns bons mms.
Entretanto, sigo 20,9ºC, tempo algo abafado, bom para a convecção.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 11:15)

Aqui passou um aguaceiro a norte, mas por aqui apenas umas pinguinhas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 11:23)

Finalmente aguaceiro de muito curta duração não deu para acumular nada.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2017 às 11:37)

Cerca das 10.50 um aguaceiro localmente forte em Campelos, Torres Vedras. Mas como tenho a estação a 4km não acumulou nada! Temp. 22°C humidade 76%

Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 11:51)

Está a chover de forma moderada em Entrecampos! Que alegria voltar a ver água a cair!  .


----------



## Edward (28 Ago 2017 às 11:56)

Por aqui choveu com bastante intensidade durante os últimos 15 minutos, a ponto de fazer uma forte corrente de água correr pela rua e grandes poças nos campos aqui à volta. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2017 às 12:00)

Chove copiosamente em  Torres Vedras. Deixo mapa de previsão de Precipitação para a tarde... (wishful thinking digo eu!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 12:02)

Uau em Coruche acumulou 0,5mm tanta chuva.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 12:12)

Parou de chover, mas vejo Cumulonimbos em quase todos os quadrantes. Vamos lá ver se tenho direito a totoloto.


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 12:21)

Setúbal pingou e mal molhou as pedras da calçada, maravilha....


----------



## kikofra (28 Ago 2017 às 12:24)

Esta a chover


----------



## Aspvl (28 Ago 2017 às 12:29)

Chove forte por São Pedro de Moel!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2017 às 12:31)

Não posso acreditar no que os meus olhos vêem... chuva!! 








Cai com alguma intensidade, resultante do rápido desenvolvimento de uma pequena célula aqui na zona.







A célula progride para NE, para a zona Norte de Lisboa (Loures).


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 12:33)

Isto é incrível , as células passam sempre aqui ao lado , não tenho mesmo sorte é sempre assim !


----------



## Aspvl (28 Ago 2017 às 13:05)

Por São Pedro continua a chover e acho que ouvi um trovão, mas não há descargas registadas


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 13:07)

Bem aqui continua a pasmaceira, nada de nada, continuamos com a contagem de seca.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Ago 2017 às 13:08)

Por. Aqui ja   chove moderado


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 13:13)

Formações espectaculares a Norte daqui. Já estava farto de ser "brindado" apenas por Pirocumulos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2017 às 13:14)

Depois de várias semanas de céu azul finalmente um cenário diferente pela capital. Pipocas e mais pipocas para já com pouco crescimento.


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 13:19)

até agora 1 aguaceiro fraco = 0mm, enfim... sigo com 24.9ºC, isto está bom é ali para os meus vizinhos de trás que os oiço na piscina


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 13:21)

@PedroAfonso reparei numa Davis no topo de um edifício junto à Estátua dos Bombeiros na Cova da Piedade. Por acaso não é tua ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2017 às 13:28)

Por aqui o dia acordou cinzento e com alguns pingos fracos, por volta das 9 da manhã.
Agora voltou a cair uns pingos grossos, mas secalhar o melhor é nao criar grandes espectativas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Que grande fiasco, sim senhor não chove nada e já nem espero nada.


----------



## trincalhetas (28 Ago 2017 às 13:46)

Chove torrencialmente na Póvoa de santa iria,ja ha uns minutos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (28 Ago 2017 às 13:52)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Alhandra já se ouviu trovejar há uns minutos atrás, mas ainda não choveu. Para Oeste a escuridão mete respeito. 

As celulas estão com uma deslocação lenta, quem tiver a sorte de lhe passar uma por cima certamente terá bons acumulados


----------



## trincalhetas (28 Ago 2017 às 13:54)

Chuva abrandou mas agora temos trovões,alguns bem perto.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

O céu está roxo a Norte daqui,









Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (28 Ago 2017 às 13:58)

Em São Martinho do Porto ( Caldas da Rainha) já começou a cair os primeiros pingos  Esta a vir de sul pra Norte.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

trincalhetas disse:


> Chove torrencialmente na Póvoa de santa iria,ja ha uns minutos.



Confirmo, torrencial aqui no Casal da Serra, rios de água pelas ruas. Trovoada a partir das 13:30 aproximadamente. Parou a chuva às 13h50 (12:50 utc) só alguns pingos agora.


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 14:10)

Boas, cai bem por Monte Abraão... Tive relatos de que continua a trovejar na Póvoa e bem...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:15)

Há quanto tempo não via tanta chuva! 

Chove moderado agora


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

Que "Brutidão" 
Faltava o belo do trovão... 14:20


----------



## Nsantos79 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:19)

Tapada de Mafra começa a trovejar mas teima em não chover. Vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:21)

Ai que susto  Relâmpago a metros daqui wow


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2017 às 14:21)

Trovoada e chuva em Odivelas (Arroja).

Até parece mentira.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2017 às 14:24)

Confere, ouve-se trovejar em Chelas. O cenário está negro para a zona de Odivelas e Loures.


----------



## trincalhetas (28 Ago 2017 às 14:25)

Grande estoiro aqui pela Póvoa agora mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2017 às 14:26)

Trovoada bem audível, embora esporádica. As células parecem estar a formar-se nesta zona, progredindo depois para NE.

Temperatura nos 22ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2017 às 14:30)

Trovoada bem frequente e cada vez mais audível. Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 14:31)

Chove forte por Entrecampos!







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Ago 2017 às 14:31)

Pelo Lumiar trovões muito fortes! Mas com chuviscos apenas, para já...

Edit 14:34h: começa a chover forte, estavam a espera que escrevesse...


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

Setúbal nada como sempre..escudo sempre ligado


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

Por aqui parece acalmar a chuva, também de interessante não haver vento nenhum. Pelo radar dá para ver que estamos praticamente à porta do centro da depressão!

*10,9 mm *acumulados  Agosto vai ser chuvoso!?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 14:38)

Ai que susto que relâmpago , finalmente veio a animação aproxima se uma carga de água espero que não tenha granizo .


----------



## *Marta* (28 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Caiu um relâmpago aqui que ainda me doem os ouvidos. Juro.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Diluvio agora. Já estou a ouvir sirenes por todo o lado, falta de limpeza das sarjetas dá nisto.


----------



## COENTRO (28 Ago 2017 às 14:48)

Pela Expo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

Confesso que não esperava nada disto  Há instantes caiu uma bela bomba algures aqui perto, relâmpago seguido de um belo trovão alguns segundos depois.

Por agora a trovoada continua, mas mais ao longe.


----------



## Mike26 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:49)

Boas a todos!

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado relativamente duradouro entre as 12h e as 12h30 
Nesta altura já ouvi alguns trovões para leste céu muito negro nessa direcção! Faço ideia a carga de água em Lisboa!


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 14:50)

Volta a cair com força em Monte Abraão...
Edit: Acompanhada da bela da trovoada xD


----------



## Tyna (28 Ago 2017 às 14:52)

dois trovões no tagus parck


----------



## jamestorm (28 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

já se ouve os trovoes por aqui, chove moderado


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

Gulbenkian grande chuvada e trovoada não para, são uns a seguir aos outros


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

3 de seguida!  É preciso chegar Agosto para ter este espetáculo!


----------



## RickStorm (28 Ago 2017 às 14:55)

Tyna disse:


> dois trovões no tagus parck



Confirmo as bombas que caíram aqui ( + 2 até ao momento em que escrevo este post). Eu que estava na rua apanhei grande molha.

Bombas a cair a +- 500 metros de onde me encontro!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 14:55)

Célula brutal formou-se a sul de mim e vem mesmo para aqui!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2017 às 14:56)

O facto de as células se moverem lentamente para NE e estarem a surgir outras para os lados de Sintra está a ajudar a manter a tarde animada 

Trovoada praticamente incessante, embora cada vez mais longínqua. Chove fraco. Deve ter rendido à vontade uns bons 10mm.

EDIT: começo a ouvir também trovões provenientes de SW, ou seja das células que estão em formação... Se continuarem com este trajecto e não perderem a potência...


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 14:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Célula brutal formou-se a sul de mim e vem mesmo para aqui!!!



Parece que tão a fechar a porta à bruta LOL


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2017 às 15:00)

Espectáculo de trovoada a Sul da minha localização! Na zona de Porto Salvo / Oeiras deve estar a ser um fartote!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

Continua a trovoada e começa a chover moderado , vem aí uma grande carga de água , faço ideia da intensidade de chuva que vem aí .


----------



## Nsantos79 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:03)

Agora sim já chove zona Tapada Mafra.


----------



## JTavares (28 Ago 2017 às 15:05)

Chove em Coimbra e com flashada à mistura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:06)

Gravei alguns relâmpagos mas o festival contínua, até agora o maior do ano! 

Eco roxo!!


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:08)

Será que a animação vai melhorar ?

Agora um grande que durou 6 segundos


----------



## hmapc (28 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

Na zona da Quinta da Fonte, Oeiras, depois de umas belas bombas de trovoada, apenas chove moderadamente.


----------



## *Marta* (28 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

Tenho ideia que esse roxo me calhou na rifa... Prior Velho.


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade aqui.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

Instabilidade atmosférica brutal por Entrecampos, avistei ainda há pouco um raio nuvem-terra e voltou agora a chover de forma moderada. Bela tarde!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (28 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

Já bomba em Pombal, Leiria!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:12)

Porto Salvo: *13 mm em 1 hora*! *19,7 mm* acumulados, praticamente o triplo do normal mensal!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 15:12)

Uma célula vermelha vem direita a mim , vem com muita trovoada , chuva forte e quiçá granizo .


----------



## Lightning (28 Ago 2017 às 15:13)

Eu acho que deviam de se juntar todos e soprar essas células aqui para baixo... 

A caminho da cruz de pau para cá, (e tendo uma ideia do que se passava) decidi passar por uma zona alta, paralela à A2, e a vista para essa célula era brutal, isto por volta das 2 e meia da tarde. Não tinha onde encostar, a estrada é velha e nem bermas tem sequer. Valeu a vista ao menos.

Quando cheguei a casa fui informado de um trovão muito forte que se ouviu bem aqui e que fez estremecer tudo, imagino como estará aí em Lisboa... Neste momento os olhos só conseguem observar "escuro" no meio da selva de prédios onde moro... 

Os trovões continuam a ouvir-se aqui, esporádicos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:16)

Belo festival!


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Uma célula vermelha vem direita a mim , vem com muita trovoada , chuva forte e quiçá granizo .



Vem direita a ti mais concretamente onde ?


----------



## RickStorm (28 Ago 2017 às 15:19)

E acabam de cair 4 estoiros que mandaram uma jarra ao chão (tal não foi a força e a vibração que fez).


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 15:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo festival!



Não para de chover e trovões é uns a seguir aos outros...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

Célula praticamente estacionário sobre a serra de Carnaxide, pode ser mau para o IC19 e a reta da EN 117. Contudo, relâmpagos não param!


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:21)

Volta a chuva com intensidade, a trovoada ainda não parou, incrivel.

So faltava mesmo ser mais barulhenta e umas ventanias com muito frio para ser uma tempestade como já não via há anos


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

Estou rodeado de escuridão por todo o lado. Recomeça a chover forte por aqui. As nuvens estão a produzir fotografias lindíssimas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (28 Ago 2017 às 15:23)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Uma célula vermelha vem direita a mim , vem com muita trovoada , chuva forte e quiçá granizo .



E o amigo está aonde?


----------



## Lightning (28 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Os clarões dos raios são visíveis mesmo com sol...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:26)

Acabei de gravar a bomba do ano, os vidros tremeram todos! O meu coração meteolouco não aguenta...


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Célula praticamente estacionário sobre a serra de Carnaxide, pode ser mau para o IC19 e a reta da EN 117. Contudo, relâmpagos não param!



E este meteu respeito? estremeceu tudo...


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

Na zona da Adega da Ti Matilde a agua já chega ao calcanhar, deu uma trovoada que os alarmes dispararam todos.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Ago 2017 às 15:28)

trovoada forte agora <3


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

criz0r disse:


> Chove forte por Entrecampos!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Gravei alguns relâmpagos mas o festival contínua, até agora o maior do ano!
> 
> Eco roxo!!





*Marta* disse:


> Tenho ideia que esse roxo me calhou na rifa... Prior Velho.



Trovoada e células com belas cortinas de chuva avistadas da Póvoa de S.Iria, sobre a zona de Lisboa. Muitos raios apanhados em vídeo. Chove aqui fraco a moderado. 

Loures parece ser o centro de várias células. Uma sobre o estuário do Tejo agora, obliterou completamente a vista da ponte Vasco da Gama e Parque das Nações. Outra na zona de Carnaxide e Oeiras e outra ainda entre Loures e Mafra.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

Foto tirada pelo meu pai a partir do Laranjeiro,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (28 Ago 2017 às 15:31)

Chove bem, sem ser torrencial, ausência de vento o que também é bom! Trovoada bem forte por cima de mim, na Amadora (hoje é que devia estar na casa de Benfica que de lá vejo até ao Tejo quase!!!). 
Está a ser muito boa esta tarde..


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

Mais um forte.

Até agora ainda não bateu um que deu há meses atrás que o predio abanou todo


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

Mas que bomba!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:33)

Porto Salvo está a apanhar em cheio com a célula estacionária e já vai em* 25,3 mm! (18,6 mm desde as 15h!)*, isto está a caminhar para o dia mais chuvoso do ano! WTF


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 15:33)

Parece que esta a querer acalmar aqui por Monte Abraão... que temporal... num espaço de quase duas horas, foi chover e trovejar à grande!
Falei cedo demais lol novo trovão...


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

É com cada estoiro.. foi preciso chegar a Agosto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

criz0r disse:


> O céu está roxo a Norte daqui,



Boas fotos em Entracampos  (convém dizer o local se não fôr o local base


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos em Entracampos  (convém dizer o local se não fôr o local base


Já tinha dito alguns posts atrás a minha localização. 
Acho que é desta que acalmou, os céus estão fantásticos.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2017 às 15:39)

Aspecto do céu na direcção de sudeste, aqui em Torres Vedras. Já choveu substancialmente






Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (28 Ago 2017 às 15:40)

Depois de uns meses sem pinga eis q veio a animação a valer, umas belas bombas mesmo por cima com chuva forte à mistura. Neste momento a trovoada acalmou e chuva moderada. Sabe bem este ar limpo e fresco.


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Se o inverno fosse todo assim


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Já não ouço relâmpagos há alguns minutos, céu parece estar a clarear. 

Vamos a ver se não se formam mais células, aguardando...


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2017 às 15:41)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade em Odivelas (Arroja). A trovoada também volta a estar mais próxima, vinda de noroeste.


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 15:45)

@StormRic se aquele eco amarelo passar ai pela Póvoa, vai haver mais "festa"


----------



## JTavares (28 Ago 2017 às 15:46)

Chove forte por Coimbra e com


----------



## AJJ (28 Ago 2017 às 15:47)

Tudo calmo agora aqui, o sol já espreita


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 15:51)

Voltou a chuva por Monte Abraão


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2017 às 15:52)

Meteorolgia a causar dificuldades ao tráfego aéreo em Lisboa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Ago 2017 às 15:56)

rbsmr disse:


> Meteorolgia a causar dificuldades ao tráfego aéreo em Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava a reparar nisso, aquilo anda ali um rodopio de aviões


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 15:57)

Chuvada do ano! Isto é para eco vermelho, as estradas são ribeiras! Dilúvio total!


----------



## Zulo (28 Ago 2017 às 15:59)

Mesmo ao lado, não passa nada LoL...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:03)

Foi rápido mas foi sem dúvida dos momentos mais chuvosos do ano. As "ribeiras da estrada" levam água tão suja graças a 3 meses de seca...


----------



## RickStorm (28 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

Para além da jarra, tive uma inundação dentro de casa!


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:14)

nem sei se hei de rir ou chorar, estou super frustrado, se tivesse praia aqui ao pé estava um belo dia para ir à praia


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:15)

Gostava de ser uma mosca e ver como vai o rio Jamor agora, visto ser a área hidrográfica que levou com mais água nestas horas, deve levar um bom caudal bem castanho 

Ninguém em Coimbra a relatar esta bomba?


----------



## RickStorm (28 Ago 2017 às 16:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foi rápido mas foi sem dúvida dos momentos mais chuvosos do ano. *As "ribeiras da estrada" levam água tão suja graças a 3 meses de seca...*



3 ou mais meses de secas e não só as "ribeiras da estrada"... Já se ouvem os bombeiros.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 16:22)

Mais calmo agora , mas foi uma grande chuvada e houve bastante trovoada , tarde bem animada já tinha saudades , alguém a relatar por Coimbra é que aquilo lá deve estar muito mau .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 16:27)

Ouve se os bombeiros , deve ter havido inundações aqui perto tal a intensidade da chuva que caiu .


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:27)

RickStorm disse:


> 3 ou mais meses de secas e não só as "ribeiras da estrada"... Já se ouvem os bombeiros.


Oeiras e a Amadora levaram com muita chuva em 1 hora, em muitos casos a maior chuvada do ano, muitas estações devem rondar os 20-30 mm o que equivale a mais do triplo mensal num curto espaço de tempo.

De um certo modo, os meses de Verão são assim, de tantos em tantos anos há meses com acumulados "astronómicos", depois os restantes anos ficou sempre a zeros ou abaixo da média. Parece que este ano foi a vez de Agosto ser valente, apesar dos acumulados serem bastante localizados.


----------



## TekClub (28 Ago 2017 às 16:29)

por Coimbra esta medonho muitos trovoes a luz sempre a ir a baixo...


----------



## RickStorm (28 Ago 2017 às 16:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Oeiras e a Amadora levaram com muita chuva em 1 hora, em muitos casos a maior chuvada do ano, muitas estações devem rondar os 20-30 mm o que equivale a mais do triplo mensal num curto espaço de tempo.
> 
> De um certo modo, os meses de Verão são assim, de tantos em tantos anos há meses com acumulados "astronómicos", depois os restantes anos ficou sempre a zeros ou abaixo da média. Parece que este ano foi a vez de Agosto ser valente.



O lado bom é que pelo menos hoje não preciso de estar 10 minutos a regar a laranjeira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2017 às 16:31)

Uma imagem desta tarde. A NW de Loures, pelas 14:32.


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:31)

em Coimbra a coisa parece estar potente

bem... acho que até vou fazer uma caminhada, está tão bom tempo, vou tirar a minha frustração com ar livre

24.5ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 16:32)

TekClub disse:


> por Coimbra esta medonho muitos trovoes a luz sempre a ir a baixo...



E a chuva está muito forte e que pelo radar está muito medonho .


----------



## rmsg (28 Ago 2017 às 16:32)

Na última hora e meia trovoada intensa e constante acompanhada por uma boa chuvada - 26,5 mm segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 16:38)

Por aqui o acumulado foi de 17,3 mm , foi um aguaceiro bem forte  .


----------



## TekClub (28 Ago 2017 às 16:38)

valente bomba agora estremeceu tudo...


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2017 às 16:39)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria apenas aguaceiros pouco significativos, ainda não ouvi trovoada. 

Será que por aqui ainda vamos ter direito a alguma coisa? Veremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:51)

Por aqui troveja mas nada de chuva! Em Fátima choveu tanto a partir das 14h40 mas aqui nem uma gota, só a 7Km!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:53)

Bem parece que acalmou por Lisboa, logo depois publico várias coisas. 

Com as células a máxima levou um abate, nem aos 24ºC foi, *21ºC* agora. Vento nulo, nada mexe.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Ago 2017 às 16:57)

Amanha há mais trovoada e chuva e quem sabe granizo , mas granizo não faz falta só estraga o que importa é a chuva para acabar com a seca severa/extrema ao longo deste verão , mas parece me que pelo gfs pode regressar o tempo quente para a semana infelizmente .


----------



## remember (28 Ago 2017 às 17:10)

Para a semana? Acho que ainda esta semana voltam a subir as temperaturas...


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2017 às 17:16)

Dois raios quase simultâneos a cair perto da Ponte Vasco da Gama e o dilúvio que se abatia sobre a zona do Parque das Nações

*13:44:35  utc (+- 1 seg.)*











*13:44:36 utc (+- 1 seg.)*





Frames de vídeo editadas realçando o contraste.
Observação desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria (urbanização do Casal da Serra).

Detalhe da segunda descarga em duas frames (vídeo de Cristina Bastos):











Eco roxo sobre o Parque das Nações exactamente no minuto das fotos acima:





o registo de DEA do IPMA mostra duas descargas negativas à 13:44:34 utc, uma delas em terra e outra no rio:


----------



## Geopower (28 Ago 2017 às 17:18)

A reportar da Costa Oeste, Santa Cruz. Aqui as células passaram todas a oeste e a sul. 21*C. Vento fraco a nulo. Vista para oeste:


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> Dois raios quase simultâneos a cair perto da Ponte Vasco da Gama e o dilúvio que se abatia sobre a zona do Parque das Nações
> 
> *13:44:35  utc (+- 1 seg.)*
> 
> ...



Xiça! Peixe assado para o jantar! Excelente registo @StormRic


----------



## nelson972 (28 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

Tenho esta vista interessante da célula que está sobre o entroncamento 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Ago 2017 às 17:31)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Leiria apenas aguaceiros pouco significativos, ainda não ouvi trovoada.
> 
> Será que por aqui ainda vamos ter direito a alguma coisa? Veremos...



Aqui pela Barosa caíram uns pingos mas quando pararam o chão estava assim 




Agora já está de novo tudo sequinho
Lá vou eu que ir regar


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

enquanto tive a fazer caminhada ouvi meia duzia de trovões vindos de Sul, mas não passou disso, a célula já vai morrendo

entretanto tirei foto da trovoada na zona de Ponte Sôr:


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

*31mm *acumulados na última hora em Coimbra(Aeródromo).


----------



## DaniFR (28 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

Em Coimbra, chuva forte e trovoada durante mais de uma hora, já causou algumas inundações urbanas, despistes, deslizamento de terras na EN17, que se encontra cortada, e várias falhas de energia.  

31mm entre as 15h e as 16h na estação de Coimbra Aeródromo.  

Fotos dos grupo de ocorrências em Coimbra:


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 17:50)

@DaniFR impressão minha ou esse deslizamento na ultima foto foi numa área ardida ?


----------



## DaniFR (28 Ago 2017 às 17:54)

criz0r disse:


> @DaniFR impressão minha ou esse deslizamento na ultima foto foi numa área ardida ?


Sim, foi numa das zonas atingidas pelo incêndio das Carvalhosas.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Ago 2017 às 17:57)

*Inundações em quase toda a cidade de Coimbra*

A forte chuva, acompanhada de trovoada e de queda de granizo, que afetou a cidade de Coimbra esta segunda-feira, a partir das 15Hoo, provocou muitas inundações e até um incêndio.

Fonte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra disse que as inundações aconteceram “um pouco por toda a cidade e arredores”. O caso mais grave ocorreu na Estrada da Beira, na Tapada de Ceira, acrescentou.

Para além das cheias repentinas, que afetaram sobretudo zonas baixas, registou-se ainda um foco de incêndio, num posto de transformação (PT) de eletricidade.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 17:59)

Bem me parecia que Coimbra ainda ia ter problemas. 30 mm em 1 hora é valente. 

Agora com tantos incêndios é normal haver mais deslizamentos de terra pois não há nada para absorver a água. 

Vejo daqui "pipocas" para este e sudeste. 

De facto algumas estradas e passeios estão muitas sujos, lama, pó e terra misturados.


----------



## Candy (28 Ago 2017 às 18:06)

Ora então boa tarde!...

É que nem vou ver os comentários p'ra não ficar mais "coiso" ainda"...
Só mesmo para deixar o registo... 

Em PENICHE NEM PINGO!!! 

Nem uma agulha bulia, na quieta melancolia... lol... bahhhhhhh...

Era só isto...! Pronto! Divirtam-se lá! Eu vou "amarrar a mula" ali no terraço por baixo do guarda sol, a lanchar uns caracois e tal! 

Não sei se é pra rir ou pra chorar...


----------



## DaniFR (28 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

EN17


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Candy disse:


> Ora então boa tarde!...
> 
> É que nem vou ver os comentários p'ra não ficar mais "coiso" ainda"...
> Só mesmo para deixar o registo...
> ...


Junta-te ao grupo...


----------



## fhff (28 Ago 2017 às 18:11)

Por Colares não caiu uma gota todo o dia. Céu azul e Sol.  O céu para o interior era negro. Serra de Sintra a proteger o litoral...


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 18:13)

entretanto para o interior a coisa vai evoluindo, ao menos limpo a vista.... :


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 18:23)

desculpem double post, agora com bigorna feita:


----------



## meko60 (28 Ago 2017 às 19:05)

Boa tarde.
O que se avista da minha marquise para SW


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 19:08)

Setúbal nem pingo e sol o dia todo! belo dia de praia... Amanha terei de fazer 200km se quero ver alguma coisa porque aqui o evento deu só isto e amanha já será apenas no Interior, salvo alguma surpresa muito grande.  Vou acabar o mes a 0mm


----------



## Geopower (28 Ago 2017 às 19:28)

Vista para N/NE a partir de Santa Cruz:


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2017 às 19:51)

Final de tarde calmo. A dissipação das células iniciou-se por volta das 16h, por aqui...

Deixo um registo, por volta das 15:40, perto do auge do evento. Vista para SE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2017 às 21:30)

Por aqui durante a tarde as trovoadas ainda roncaram muito, mas apenas caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro, que mal molhou o chão.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2017 às 21:32)

Uns decepcionantes 0.6mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2017 às 22:08)

máxima: *26.9ºC*
minima: *15.4ºC*
actual: *18.9ºC*
acumulado: 0mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2017 às 22:50)

A noite segue calma tal como todo este evento fiasco por aqui... 

0mm siga a desgraça de clima


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Ago 2017 às 23:04)

Boa noite, que grande dia, fogo tanta chuva que até está tudo seco ainda, ahahah, agora para os lados de Montargil ai sim mas que grande bomba que foi por lá, mas zonas de Coruche/Azervadinha/Couço e Mora foi o fiasco total, cut-offs assim nem mais uma quero.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2017 às 00:29)

Hoje em Lisboa. Publicação de Paulo Torck.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2017 às 00:32)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boa noite, que grande dia, fogo tanta chuva que até está tudo seco ainda, ahahah, agora para os lados de Montargil ai sim mas que grande bomba que foi por lá, mas zonas de Coruche/Azervadinha/Couço e Mora foi o fiasco total, cut-offs assim nem mais uma quero.



pois o que não falta são zonas sem pinga de chuva neste evento.. Foi pena vir a circulação mesmo cá para cima..enfim quando não é uma coisa é outra. Queria tanto amanha morder a língua mas não acredito. Vou caçar a ver se tenho sorte que aqui na pior zona do pais não dá.


----------



## Teya (29 Ago 2017 às 01:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje em Lisboa. Publicação de Paulo Torck.



WOW  Espetacular, isso é que foi apanhar o momento!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Ago 2017 às 05:08)

Neite calma, caiu umas boas chuvadas mas ainda soube a pouco, espero mais animação para amanhã!!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2017 às 08:13)

Grandes registos aqui partilhados, excelente acompanhamento como sempre.
Na minha zona, concelho de Cascais, ficou praticamente de fora da convecção, o habitual portanto, já os concelhos vizinhos levaram um bom massacre.
Basicamente só ouvi alguns roncos, eram umas 15 horas talvez.
@miguel podemos competir, acho que ganho em termos de ausência de trovoada, este escudo é fortissimo!


----------



## Teya (29 Ago 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia, já chove bem por aqui.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Ago 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia, mais uma vez para os sitios do costume, aqui nada de nada até está solinho.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2017 às 09:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes registos aqui partilhados, excelente acompanhamento como sempre.
> Na minha zona, concelho de Cascais, ficou praticamente de fora da convecção, o habitual portanto, já os concelhos vizinhos levaram um bom massacre.
> Basicamente só ouvi alguns roncos, eram umas 15 horas talvez.
> @miguel podemos competir, acho que ganho em termos de ausência de trovoada, este escudo é fortissimo!



Em Outubro faz 1 Ano a ultima que tive mesmo aqui em cima, queres mesmo competir?


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

A trovoada ontem foi bem generosa aqui para os lados da Capital, na Margem Sul o AA (Anticiclone de Almada), mostrou que continua a ser um escudo eficaz contra as trovoadas. O sistema anti missil Norte Americano é uma brincadeira comparado com aquilo  .
A manhã acordou chuvosa e assim se vai mantendo com uma quase total ausência de vento, já tinha saudades destes dias cinzentos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Ago 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia, 

A trovoada deu para matar saudades ,está a chover embora já fraco , vamos ver se para a tarde vejo relâmpagos  eheheheh .


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2017 às 10:26)

Bem já não posso dizer que este evento não teve chuva aqui, acumulou 0,2mm 

20,5ºc e muita palha no céu


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 10:49)

Já consigo ver algumas torres por detrás desta palha toda, vamos ver se o dia vai ser generoso por Entrecampos como ontem.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 11:34)

Chove fraco por Entrecampos, muita escuridão a SW.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Ago 2017 às 11:39)

Olá,
Ontem aqui na Ericeira um dia de praia bem simpático. De frente para o horizonte, a Oeste,  boas abertas, pouco vento e água do mar a excelente temperatura (já mereciamos) e uma ondinha "just for the fun". Virados para terra, a Este, céu antracite e de quando em vez raiado de luminosos relâmpagos. Zero chuva na praia com direito a esplêndido pôr-do-sol com a praia vazia  
Hoje está totalmente encoberto e deve estar a chover pois tenho terraço, mesa e cadeiras tudo molhado e não me parece ser só humidade. Mas isto das férias é uma canseira e portanto não consigo arrastar-me lá fora para confirmar


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2017 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Nesta manhã animação tem passado ao lado de Leiria, assim sendo o céu tem variado entre períodos de muito nublado e algumas abertas de Sol e apenas alguns pingos dispersos que se traduziram em 0mm acumulados.


----------



## remember (29 Ago 2017 às 13:41)

Boas, vamos ter "festa" de novo da parte da tarde?
Ali na zona de Alcanena, está ali algo interessante...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2017 às 15:24)

Deixo aqui o conteúdo de ontem (tudo com o telemóvel).


Primeiro este trovão que fez os vidros tremer, a descarga parece ser em Monte Abraão mas pelo tempo que se demora a ouvir o som acho que é no Tejo: (primeira vez que apanho um raio em foto/vídeo ) Os primeiros segundos são em slow motion. O trovão dura cerca de 20 segundos!


Fotos por ordem cronológica:

15h00 - Sul







15h08 - Norte






15h30 - Norte






Aqui um cenário comum, depois de uma valente chuvada a ponte da CREL a despejar tudo no vale do Jamor:






Já de noite, a chuva durante o dia ativou o aquífero debaixo do parque. Esta pequena nascente é um resultado da impermeabilização da vertente oeste da serra da Silveira, sem quase cobertura vegetal para absorver, vai tudo montanha abaixo e a água aparece no ponto mais baixo da urbanização. Normalmente o seu destino seria a ribeira de Belas, mas com esta encanada o único destino deste riacho é a inundação e entupimento de sarjetas 






E com isto estão feitos *26,1 mm *só ontem, um dos dias mais chuvosos do ano e mais de 400% do normal mensal


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 16:22)

Hoje não passa disto,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2017 às 17:49)

Boas,

Choveu bem de manhã, ainda que por muito pouco tempo.
Rendeu 0,4 mm.

Neste momento 20,3ºC e nebulosidade baixa.
____

O sol deve regressar assim como o vento, mas nada de especial.
A epoca da nortada está a finalizar, se o inicio é variavel Maio/Junho, o fim é mais  vincado, quase sempre inícios de setembro.
Infelizmente a estação de referência ficou offiline no pico da nortada deste verão, no dia 8 de Agosto, não percebi bem o que se passou com a estação, não sei se foi algum estrago, manutenção, ou ausência dos moradores.
Até ao inicio da tarde de dia 8 de Agostor,rendeu rajada máxima anual de 87 km/h, embora a 2 kms a norte, na minha casa deve ter ido aos 95 kmh/100 km/h, não tenho duvidas disso.
No outro dia reparei que no telhado predio a frente do meu, está uma antena dobrada, foi certamente a nortada de 8,9,10 de Agosto, foi demoníaca.

Espero bem que a estação não desapareça, pois assim voltamos a ter esta zona sem cobertura de vento, o que seria muito mau.
Está visto que tenho mesmo forçar a instalação da estação do meu telhado.


----------



## criz0r (29 Ago 2017 às 17:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está visto que tenho mesmo forçar a instalação da estação do meu telhado.



Isso seria uma grande mais valia, a terra do vento tem de ter forçosamente uma Estação para registos bem dignos. Força nisso .


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2017 às 19:21)

mais uma vez tudo para o interior:


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2017 às 20:53)

já vi 2 ou 3 relâmpagos para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2017 às 21:05)

Hoje o dia acordou com uns aguaceiros fracos, mas mal molharam o chão, agora ao inicio da noite, veem-se alguns relampagos.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

Belo dia este, vi muita trovoada entre as 17h e as 20h sem parar, tive foi de fazer 200km para fugir ao escudo de Setúbal.. Muita agua campos ate alagados, chovia que mal se via a estrada. Isto tudo entre Montemor e Arraiolos e évora.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2017 às 21:29)

miguel disse:


> Belo dia este, vi muita trovoada entre as 17h e as 20h sem parar, tive foi de fazer 200km para fugir ao escudo de Setúbal.. Muita agua campos ate alagados, chovia que mal se via a estrada. Isto tudo entre Montemor e Arraiolos e évora.


Assim valeu a pena fazer os 200kms


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2017 às 22:33)

Aqui fica o único raio que consegui captar ontem, seguido do respectivo trovão. Foi a mesma célula da fotografia que coloquei aqui ontem (link).

Fica também uma tentativa de um pequeno time-lapse, infelizmente não encontrei o tripé e tive de apoiar a máquina na janela, daí não ter conseguido manter a imagem fixa.


----------



## david 6 (29 Ago 2017 às 22:50)

máxima: *26.9ºC*
minima: *14.6ºC*
actual: *18.9ºC*
acumulado: *0mm!!!!* resumo do evento 0mm!!!! mais um mês a não fugir à regra


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2017 às 10:08)

Boas!

O evento que está a terminar passou ao lado de Leiria, a chuva resumiu-se a aguaceiros fracos compostos por meia dúzia de pingos que resultaram num acumulado de *0mm* em todas as estações do WU da cidade. 

Só nos resta esperar pelo próximo evento...


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Este evento deu ar de sua graça apenas na 3ª feira, tirando isso não ocorreu mais nada de especial.
A manhã acordou com céu parcialmente nublado e assim se vai mantendo. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

Mais um grande evento por terras de Coruche, choveu tanto que até as ervas estão com uma cor castanha ahahaha, Couço: 0,0mm, Coruche: ( bairro da Areia) 0,5mm e Azervadinha nem sequer pingou, foi muito bom isto, viva a seca.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2017 às 21:58)

minima: 14.6ºC
maxima: 29.1ºC
actul: 20ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Ago 2017 às 22:53)

Tminima: 17.1ºC
Tmaxima: 22.9ºC
Tactual: 17.1ºC
Precipitação acumulada últimos 4 dias: 0.00000 mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Ago 2017 às 01:44)

A reportar da Figueira da Foz com 16°c.... fresco bastante fresco para agosto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2017 às 02:16)

Enquanto a calma regressa temporariamente, mais algumas imagens da trovoada de *2ºfeira, dia 28*, sobre Lisboa, principalmente Parque das Nações, vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Extraídas de vários vídeos que vão sendo analisados aos poucos. Imagens não editadas, por enquanto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (31 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, de rgeresso ao calor, estão 31,9ºC e cé pouco nublado, vai ser assim até meados de Setembro.


----------



## Candy (31 Ago 2017 às 20:23)

Boas,

Peniche, tempo esquisitooooo... De repente ficou o céu todo tapado e um ar amarelado!... 

E vento, claro... sopra moderado, com rajadas, centro da cidade!

Está esquisito...


----------



## Antares (31 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Peniche, tempo esquisitooooo... De repente ficou o céu todo tapado e um ar amarelado!...
> 
> ...



Também vi. Provavelmente trata-se de uma fina e alta camada de fumo oriunda de incêndios no Canadá. Por ser fina e alta só se fez notar ao pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2017 às 22:04)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Peniche, tempo esquisitooooo... De repente ficou o céu todo tapado e um ar amarelado!...
> 
> ...



Provavelmente nuvens altas extremamente finas que só são mais perceptíveis contra a luz do ocaso , por aqui também foram visíveis e proporcionaram um belo pôr do sol. Mais logo publico no seguimento interior norte e centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2017 às 22:34)

Boas,
Forte nortada e 17,4 graus.
Noite bem desagradável.


----------



## david 6 (31 Ago 2017 às 23:26)

máxima: *31.3ºC*
minima: *15.1ºC*
actual: *18.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Nortada muito agressiva por aqui tal como esperado.

A temperatura segue nos 20,5°C.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------

